# Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erect.



## Vinnie

I thought it might be nice for some of us to share about dealing with weak or floppy ears.

So lets talk about it. You've tried everything and your GSD's ears just won't stand, now what? How do you deal with the disappointment? How do you deal with the doubt? How do you deal with the dumb comments unknowing people make about your GSD? 

Let's help each other by sharing those experiences.


----------



## khurley

Well, I'll start. It's such a silly, little thing, but wow, how important these ears become! We tried just about everything with Asia's ears. He's a GSD X, so I had my doubts to begin with. We did the taping, glueing them together, Knox gelatin, cottage cheese, too many chew bones to mention and at about 6 months, I gave up. They aren't going up, they were never going to, much too thin, and no amount of tape in the world was going to change that. I was a little disappointed, but once I excepted it, it was a lot easier just to move on. We got Chyna about the time I decided Asia's ears would never stand. She's purebred and her ears looked very promising from day one, so I guess I turned my hopes onto her ears. That helped a lot with the disappointment, too. I now have my cute, floppy-eared Asia, and I also have my noble, very classic GSD-looking Chyna. I imagine if we hadn't gotten Chyna, I might have been a little more disappointed, as it is, I feel I got the best of both worlds. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/068.gif


----------



## Rugs

I have a brother and sister and both of them have floppy ears. Bikers will stand up once in awhile and he has one that is up more then the other. Kates ears never even tried to come up. She was a sickly little thing, not quite sure how sick but I fell in love with her as soon as I saw her. I have just accepted the fact that their ears are the way they are. I do get people asking about Bikers breed, but thats mainly because he is a LC and most folks around here have not see one. I was told not to let them play rough with each other, they could break the cartlidge in their ears. Which made sense, But I never stopped them I felt like it was good for them, as far as leaning certain skills from each othere and just having a good time. I did have a girl in ob class ask if Kate was a pure breed, I said yes and she asked "what kind"?.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/really.gif All I can say is they are wonderful dogs and I love them so very very much.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Funny, that this was just posted. I'm going through it with my Ultro. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I have come to accept that he as very soft ears. His right ear is up, has been for a long time and is not coming down. His left ear however is up with the tip flopping backwards. At first I was not worried and since most of the ear is up, I figured the rest of it would straighten up some day. But he is now 6 months old and it is still like that. Some weeks ago, the tip stood up for about 2 days 90% of the time, so I thought there was hope, but after those two days, it went back to flopping backwards. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Just yesterday I contacted a breeder who know about taping and with the help of G-burg, we taped the tip of the ear. This morning however, I guess because the weight of the tape, it is making the ear lean forward. So at this point, I don't know if that is ok or it is not woth it, as I don't want to screw up the whole ear just to fix the tip. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I love him dearly and I would not have him replaced, but he is such a gorgeous dog that it would be very debastating if that ear never stood up straight. Has anyone's dog straighten their ears after 6 months? Or is there no hope any longer? I've never had problems with ear, my other four dogs have awesome, erect and strong ears, Ultro is my fist ear problem. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Tula

[ QUOTE ]
You've tried everything and your GSD's ears just won't stand, now what? How do you deal with the disappointment? How do you deal with the doubt? How do you deal with the dumb comments unknowing people make about your GSD? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunately, I'm not dealing with it very well so I have no advice to give. I think the reason I'm not dealing with it well are a few things....
1) Everyone told me not to worry and when I finally went to see a vet that KNEW about ears when Ekko was 7 months, he told me it was pretty much too late. I still kick myself for it.
2) After taping only once, Ekko had an ear infection and has had them ever since. Also lots of scratching at the ears, so I was never able to tape again.
3) I have a pic of Ekko after the 1st taping where his ears stood for 3 hours. This pic of him is absolutely gorgeous!! 

Don't get me wrong, I still think Ekko is gorgeous even with the floppy ears. But he truly looked like a different dog with those ears standing. The breeder had offered to take him back, but I'm not going to give him back over floppy ears. I love him so and always will /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy3.gif
Even now at almost 19 months, I still have hope that I can try taping one more time, but I know in my heart it is not to be. As you can see, I am not coping well. I hope someone has great advice on how to deal with this! LOL


----------



## khurley

[ QUOTE ]
This morning however, I guess because the weight of the tape, it is making the ear lean forward. So at this point, I don't know if that is ok or it is not woth it, as I don't want to screw up the whole ear just to fix the tip. 
I love him dearly and I would not have him replaced, but he is such a gorgeous dog that it would be very debastating if that ear never stood up straight. Has anyone's dog straighten their ears after 6 months? Or is there no hope any longer? I've never had problems with ear, my other four dogs have awesome, erect and strong ears, Ultro is my fist ear problem. 


[/ QUOTE ] I would try glueing in a small piece of toilet paper roll. Cut a piece the same shape and size of the tip of his ear, just a little longer for added support, and glue it onto the inside of the ear, I used Tear and Mend. We did this with Asia TOTALLY soft ears, and they never bent or fell because of the weight, it was the only time I got to see his ears erect. It didn't work on him, but his ears were never going to go up. I've seen Utro's pics and I'm betting with a little help you could probly still get that tip up, but I wouldn't mess with taping again. If it's bending the ear forward, like you said, you don't want to end up with a bigger problem than you started with.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

hmm, that's a good idea Kim. I just checked him at lunch time and his ear is still up. I'll see how it goes, but if not I'll do what you said. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## khurley

[ QUOTE ]
I just checked him at lunch time and his ear is still up. I'll see how it goes, but if not I'll do what you said. Thanks for the advice! 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif Keep us posted!


----------



## anngie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I want so badly to post a picture of Bandit now with his ears standing. He is 2 1/2 yrs old now. Some of you may remember how distressed I was for the longest time. We taped, worried, used tent-ups for a short time and thought that his ears would never stand. We fed cottage cheese, gelatin, and he chewed bones. Nothing seemed to help. Finally one ear was standing at times and he was way over 6 months by then. His other ear would stand occasionally but would flop back over. Finally now his ears are standing all the time. They are not hard ears like his brother's but they stand straight up and are beautiful. I have tried to post a picture from photobucket but just cannot master it.
I would e-mail someone a picture if you could post it for me. Just send me a pm.


----------



## bnwalker

[ QUOTE ]
Has anyone's dog straighten their ears after 6 months? 

[/ QUOTE ] I taped Caleb's ears when he was 7 months. He has thin and very soft ears, but I was determined to make those ears stand up (I do realize now how silly that was). I used the toilet paper rolls cut in the shape of the ear. I tried rollers first, but they didn't work that well. The toilet paper rolls did work though and they worked wonderfully. Caleb's ears are still soft and thin, but they do stand. They flop when he runs though!


----------



## anngie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I did the toilet paper rolls too. Poor Bandit. I tried moleskin, all kinds of hair rollers, tampons,popcicle sticks, everything I read about that anyone had done. He got to where he would run when he saw me get the tape out. Don't give up though. Bandit's ears have finally starting standing up all the time in the last 6 months. He was 2 in September.


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

[ QUOTE ]
I want so badly to post a picture of Bandit now with his ears standing. He is 2 1/2 yrs old now.

[/ QUOTE ]

Anngie, does this guy look familiar?










Everyone, this is Bandit. And yes, Anngie he is a very good looking boy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## JakodaCD OA

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I've never had to deal with soft ears in any of my GSD's..Funny thing tho,,when I got my aussie , here I would be living with my first flop eared dawg,,and her's started standing up straight as the GSD! LOL..

It IS a physical thing! To have a "prick" eared aussie? YIKES~! LOL..Luckily one good glueing did the trick, but if it hadn't worked,,I would still love the little weasel,,she would just be my generic "border" collie with no tail..
*vbg*
Diane


----------



## ocpd426

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Max ears stood at 6 months old , his ears were very large


----------



## Shawn555

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I am guessing I am a bit late here but I saw what Rugs said and I bought our two dogs from this lady here in NC (I live near Charlotte by the way) and she said the cartlage is sensitive and they can't bit them, etc. I let them play and all and my dogs ears used to stand up but not anymore. The males right ear is up really good and the other straight down and same with the female but both of hers are both way down. Like I said, they used to be up on both dogs and both ears, not anymore and I can't get them to do nothing. They are almost 9 months now and I am guessing it's too late. I am going to read all this stuff on this forum board to see what I can get. Looks like a cool place by the way!!!

Shawn-


----------



## Rugs

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hey Shawn....Welcome! Bikers ears were up when he was a puppy, then they were down. I kept waiting for them to go back up, since alot of people said that if they were up once they will go back up. Never did happen, I tried to tape and he hated it. So I just decided to let them go. My female, Kate's ears never even tried to come up. My dogs are 1 1/2 years old. Bikers one ear will stand up but for the most part, they are down. Some people will say you could try tapeing. I just didn't see any reason to put him through all that just because I wanted his ears to stand. 

Who did you get your dogs from? There was a breeder in Raleigh that we had looked at. I'm in New Bern.


----------



## Shawn555

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Well... the place was near Raleigh I think. It was about 2 hours from here. Not quite in Raleigh. I cannot remember the name for some reason. I will go ask my father and see if he can remember. I live down here in Weddington right near SC boarder under Charlotte.


----------



## Shawn555

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Well my father cannot rememeber either. He said it was way up 77. That is all I know haha.


----------



## Saphire

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I have to say I was soo relieved when I started reading that its not just me that worries about the ears! Floyd's ears were both up, perfect, then one morning i woke up and one was leaning in over his head! I freaked, i thought omg what did i do to him? Called the breeder, she chuckled and said no worries, its normal, as a result of teething. Do you think I believe her? Nope lol i started surfing the net looking for proof. Sure enough there it was, tons of people worried about the very same thing I was. The only thing that has me confused is, many say not taping before 6 months and its to late, others say can take up to 1 yr. So here I sit still not really knowing when to really worry about it.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I remember how focused I was on Dante's ears when I got him (He was 4 months old) and how hard it was for me.
I finally understood that he would *hate* having his ears taped and since he wasn't going in the show ring or going to be bred I'd just let them ride and see what happened. His right ear ran the whole gambit from leaning to folding to flopping before finally settling into a "friendly" ear.
When I talked to the breeder she suggested breathe-rite strips but even those I knew would drive Dante insane. 
You really can't tell that the tip is soft if he's at attention though that ear doesn't have the slightly concave structure that his other ear has...but when he's running /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/33_rofl.gif it's flapping in the wind!! Sometimes at night when he's really tired the tip will flop forward (used to go backwards) or when he gets wet it'll flop forward.

I struggled with letting go of the whole ear thing, it was a chore to realize that no one has the perfect GSD and Dante though not the perfect GSD was the perfect GSD for me!

Edited to add: And between the funky ear, the black spots on his tongue and his sable coloring (Including the shoulder stripe) I was always being asked what kind of cross he was. Now that he's older and more mature it happens less. 

Edited again to add: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/33_rofl.gif Just now Dante came in the study and flopped down on his blanket. I looked over and that "friendly" ear tip is rolled backwards again!


----------



## Saphire

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I thought I would look for the tear mender glue in case we needed it later on. Kept reading it was hard to find. Yep, i cannot find it anywhere!! I checked Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Home Hardware, Zellers, and finally Fabric Land. At this point I don't think we need to tape, both ears were up for a short time then the left one developed a wrinkle at the base and it tends to lean inwards over his head, the last couple of days i have seen it more upright then before so I think its on its way to standing on its own. From reading here most seem to talk about the tips not standing, his have been up from the beginning, its just this little wrinkle at the base.
Yesterday the vet tech, who obviously knows nothing about GSD's told me hmmm if its not up now it never will, and had never heard about teething interfering with ears on GSD, told me thats a myth. Soooo it seems vet staff need some educating because if I had not read up on it here and the internet I would have had a fit thinking it will stay that way. I still have not heard a definate time frame where you should glue or tape. Some say 5 months is the cutoff and others say up to a year, my breeder says 6 months.


----------



## khurley

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

[ QUOTE ]
I thought I would look for the tear mender glue in case we needed it later on. Kept reading it was hard to find. Yep, i cannot find it anywhere 

[/ QUOTE ] 
You can also order it from the catalogue "Care-a-Lot" . Phone # 800-343-7680 product #1768 2oz. $3.99. Hopefully they'll go up fine on their own and you won't be needing it!
[ QUOTE ]
Yesterday the vet tech, who obviously knows nothing about GSD's told me hmmm if its not up now it never will, and had never heard about teething interfering with ears on GSD, told me thats a myth. Soooo it seems vet staff need some educating because if I had not read up on it here and the internet I would have had a fit thinking it will stay that way.

[/ QUOTE ] 

A VETERINARIAN once told me that GSD's ears have to be clipped in order to make them stand up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif
[ QUOTE ]
I still have not heard a definate time frame where you should glue or tape. Some say 5 months is the cutoff and others say up to a year, my breeder says 6 months 



[/ QUOTE ] 
Five to six months is about right. The general consensus seems to be that after six months it's getting too late, but before then they're still teething which causes the ears to go up and down. Here's the link to the website on glueing in case you end up needing it. web page


----------



## Saphire

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I found the glue!!!!! LOL For anyone living in Canada, Tear Menders is carried by Home Hardware. The problem is the sales people really don't know it. If they don't have it in stock they can order it and have it to you in less then a week!!


----------



## Xeph

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I know I'm like, 2 months late on this topic, but I had to post.

My GSD Strauss has rather large ears...and I purchased him to be a show dog. He has one that stands one that flops, and I can't tell a lie. I absolutely HATE It.

He's a wonderful working dog, but he's also a pet...and that's not what I wanted. No offense to you pet people of course...my animals are very special to me, and are companions first and foremost...but I didn't shell out all that money for another companion.

I wanted something to show. I got no breeder support, no refund, nothing (Even though it was in his contract). So, now I have nothing to show, and I get that evil question all the time "Is he a purebred?" Yes he's a purebred >.<

I did every single blasted thing that people told me to do with his ears. Gluing, taping, cottage cheese, gelatin. Absolutely NOTHING worked. He got a massive ear infection the last time I tried. His ear just swelled and smelled terrible, there was a ton of hair missing, and he looked miserable.

Now on both ears, he has white scar hair, he's bald in some places, and he's all scarred on the edges.

He's a year old now, and I still can't stand to look at the ear. I love my dog, but I just hate the flop. Obviously I'm not dealing with the ears very well...

It also doesn't help that since I don't have my own dog to show, I have nothing to show at all, and there is nobody near by that is willing to help a "Newbie" get on their way.

The only way to do that is to purchase a puppy...and I just don't have the money for that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif


----------



## jteholley

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Xeph, Amen to your post. I have a puppy who is 8 mos. old and has problems with his ears. They are not flopping, but they are not standing either. I hate it, too. I purchased him from a breeder/AKC judge who has some beautiful GSD's,but somewhere in the gene history were soft ears. My puppy's mother & father were both erect but that doesn't mean there puppies will be. I wasn't informed enough about the breed to get a clause in the contract to return him if his ears did not stand by a certain date.I don't know if I would have anyway because we love him. Even though I never wanted to show, I wanted him to look like a show dog! I wish I could help you some other way but just wanted you to know that ears not standing don't look right to me either.


----------



## khurley

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Puppies are a crap shoot. You never know what you're going to end up with. Even with impeccable breeding, problems will arise. Just because you buy a GSD with the intent to show, or do shutzhund, or SAR, there's no guarantee that they'll have the right temperament for the task. If you purchase a dog solely for the purpose of showing or working them, you do have the option to find a pet home for them. Personally, I get way too attached to my animals to be able to do that. Try to appreciate the qualities they do have. I'll take a great temperament over a pair of firm ears any day. Check out all threads on fear biters and aggression, and then be glad that all you have to deal with is floppy ears.


----------



## jteholley

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Kimberely, thanks for the post. You are right about that.Terri


----------



## Xeph

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I kept Strauss because I get attached to my animals too. I really wanted to start conformation showing, but I'd always had the plan of working the dog too. And he does, he works. He herds, he does schutzhund, he tracks, we're training for SAR and Therapy work, he's in Rally O and Obedience, he's started agility. He's a busy dog.

Part of the reason I hate the ear, is, as I stated, people ask me if he's purebred. The other reason is, it was in the contract that I got that if he did not turn out, a replacement would be given. The breeder did not honor the contract. I know a puppy is a crap shoot, but so is an older dog.

Strauss was supposed to be my "in" to conformation, but now that I have nothing to show, I'm falling even further behind >.<


----------



## Gunnermom

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Xeph
I don't know how old your puppy is or if it's too late, but I know that you can sometimes get other breeders to tape up ears if your breeder won't. Gunner's ears flopped and I called the breeder and she didn't call back. I was getting nervous because I know you have to get them taped up.

I ended up calling another breeder (in WI) who said my breeder should do it but if she didn't than this second breeder would for me. Well, my original breeder finally called back and taped his ears (twice) for me. Although they are "soft", they are standing nicely now. And I know some may not agree, but this is also a benefit of purchasing a puppy from a local breeder.

So, if it's not too late, you might be able to find someone else who would agree to tape them for you (probably for a fee).

I was actually "okay" if they didn't stand, by my husband and breeder insisted that we purchased a purebred GSD and his ears SHOULD stand. And now they are!


----------



## Xeph

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I taped his ears, I've had others tape his ears. They never stood. All I ended up with was a dog with infected ears. They shouldn't have had to be taped at all. All these occurrences of ear taping these days >.< It bothers me immensely. We shouldn't be needing to tape ears so much...what happened to a nice, firm ear?

Strauss is a year old...the ear will never stand, it'll always be floppy


----------



## birthsister

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

We got a very abused black GSD about a month ago. As he's blossomed and started to come out of his shell one ear became erect. (Funny that I just came across this thread, since I just posted about this on email list I'm not). Last night we had a small altercation while I was out walkign him at OMG in the morning (I thought I was followed home by two guys and ended up calling the police because Sirius was acting very peculiar after we got home). After the police left (they did find two guys lurking around the neighborhood) Sirius finally settled into his crate and went to sleep. This morning, both ears are at full attention. In my case, I think this poor guy just didn't have enough self respect until now to put both ears up. Someone else suggested that excitement might have caused a surge in hormones for him. I don't care, but my handsome man finally looks like a GSD, not a lab mix.

Peace,
Jennifer


----------



## selzer

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Ok, my first GSD, Frodo had floppy ears. His breeder (I got him when he was 10 weeks old) said that his ears were broken from all the fights with his litter mates. He was unsure whether they would ever stand. He had thick ears and set low -- a really bad example. I waited. I asked my vet, and she said some of them never stand. I read about the glue stuff in a book but it sounded cruel. They told me at work I would have to crop them, but that I refused also as everything I read said otherwise. It was kind of rough hearing everyone ask whether he was a pure-bred, but so what. One person said she liked the ears down that ears that stand make the dog look mean. Funny, Frodo was the only one I had that ever bit anyone or really even growled more than once or twice.


----------



## kenny

This is my boy, he will be three on 8/25 his ear never went up. It went up at 5 months and then he started teething and it fell back down and never went up. I tried tent ups and taping nothing worked. I think it gives him character!!


----------



## kenny

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a220/Splinter_/Picture006.jpg


----------



## SCGSDx2

Our 9 mon old has floppy ears too. the people we got her from had both the male and the female. The female had one ear up and one down. they told us that it was injured by a fence when she was a pup. I guess now after I found this site I figure I was lied to and its a genetic problem. My pup had one ear up for about 3 months and then they both went down. we tried everything. we even give calcium supplements since she was teething and growing at a very fast rate. she is now 9 mon and 90lbs and 26 in tall at the front shoulders. she has all the looks and markings of a beautiful GSD but them dang ears. We have given up completely on the ears ever going back up. I know it bothers my wife because she keeps wanting to tape and glue them again. I just gave up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif


----------



## Spitfire22

Yes it can be very frustrating playing the waiting game. My guy is 5.5 mos old and still has the flying nun look going on. He is however still teething, he has premolars that are just starting to break the surface so I'm hoping thats why their still only half up. His ears are on the larger side and fairly thick. Would I be disappointed if they remain floppy, well call me shallow Hal, I would be, but would survive.

Cheers

And yes, people ask me as well "is he pure bred?" )-: I may start carring around my reciept for show and start replying, at this price I hope to #[email protected]#! he his! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/28_geez.gif


----------



## tubbytubaman

With my Jerry Lee his left ear fell over when he started teething. I went into a panic so I waited a few weeks and it looked like it didn't want to stand up again. So I went to the store and bought some cheap Calcium pills. Worked pretty well. His ear still isn't stiff like his right ear but it stands up when he wants it too. The outside part by the litte crack looking thing isn't very strong. So I try to massage the base of it. He is still working on it. Hopefully it will harden like is other /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## angelaw

I have one female that I have kept back that looked like the flying nun, lol. I bought skin bond from my vet (can buy online as well) and dr. schoals (sp?) moleskin FOAM padding. cut to fit the ear and glued it in. Tried tying the 2 ears together, she just kept ripping it out. So right now she's just got the inserts glued but still up. I did buy tear mender last wk, so once these inserts come out, will redo and use the leather adhesive if needed. Base is good, she can put them up, she's just lazy about it, and yes she's still teething, just hit 5 months old, but I'm not taking any chances!


----------



## KRose

Ranger's ears didn't stand fully until is was around eight months. He has extra large ears and I gave them a little help with taping. He's now ten months and still growing in to them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## volcom

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I'm hoping you guys can give me some advice. I've been doing some research on gluing ears, and this forum seemed like a good place to ask some questions.
We recently picked up a German Shepherd/Malamute mix from the humane society, he was a wild dog from up north so we cannot be sure as to what breed he is but his markings, coat and size seem pretty consistant with malamute/shepherd.
We've always had purebred shepherds in our family, and this is our first experience with a mutt... and the first experience with floppy ears.
This is Tyson
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v259/sleekah/100_0032.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v259/sleekah/100_0020.jpg
We don't know how old he is, but judging by his size and the fact that he hasn't lost any of his puppy teeth, the vet said he's probably about 4 1/2 months old.
Both Shepherds and Malamutes have erect ears, so we kind of assumed that they would go up.. and we've waited, and he's shown no signs of it. 
Of course we will love him regardless, but we're so used to the shepherd look that the floppy ears just look silly.
I'm not expecting him to look like a purebred shepherd, obviously, but I'd definitely prefer it if his ears stood up.

The issue is that his ears are smaller than most GSD ears would be, so if we do decide to glue his ears, they will only be glued at the top.. and I'm concerned because not only that, will they even stand up when glued? or will they just fall forward and be stuck together?
Would you guys recommend taping as opposed to gluing?

I'm not really sure what we should do at this point.. the gluing seemed like a much better option since he and our other dog play constantly, i'm sure the taping wouldn't last very long at all.

Thanks for any and all advice!!!

Angie


----------



## northwoodsGSD

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Why not just leave them & see what happens naturally? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/11_confused.gif I think he looks totally adorable with those floppy ears! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif He looks like he's going to be big no matter what his ears do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## volcom

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hahhaa, thank you. I agree he looks pretty adorable, but when he lies down to sleep and his ears fall forward, he looks even cuter (if you can believe it).
I guess I'll just wait until his vet appt. on the 18th and see what he says. I just hope it won't be too late.


----------



## Sunnybank

I never took chances with ears----if they are not up & standing on their own by 4 months, I tape them. Better safe than sorry. Apparently the German highlines are having as much trouble with ears as the American-breds did 15 years ago. There are huge similarities between the 2 "show" lines......


----------



## Suka

I scoff when people try to comfort me with that "oh his ear is cute floppy". I will never be happy with his ear being floppy. If I have to, I'll glue it up for the rest of his life. Luckily, that just requires a tiny dab of glue in the corner and no one can tell. But...just in case it works, right now he is getting calcium injections and tapings. He doesn't mind them at all. If there was no chance I wouldn't keep doing it but this vet has made it happen.


----------



## volcom

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Umm.. I got some pretty bad info from my vet.. and now I just don't know what to do.

We tried gluing his ears, but we used too much glue and he got restless before it dried, pretty impossible and we could have used a third person.
He hasn't reached the 5 month mark yet... but I'd guess he's about 4 1/2 months old right now. His ears are completely floppy, not a 1/4 up, nothing, they're the same as our golden retriever's.

This is so frustrating! I mean, I think I'd be fine with his ears being down if I knew for sure there was no hope in them coming up.. but not knowing what information is accurate and whether gluing would work for a dog whose ears aren't even showing signs of raising? it's killing me


----------



## Suka

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

There is definitely still GOOD hope for you at 4.5 months!! Where are you? Maybe someone in your area can recommend a breeder or vet to help!


----------



## jash1178

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

This is Teja...she is a 3 month old purebred....her ears are standing fine..but I was told to be careful with them [image]http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=r049hl[/image]


----------



## jash1178

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

oops...well tried to post a pic but havn't figured this site out yet


----------



## xmtrxmt

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My wife an I just addopted another GSD from a breeder in TN. We have known her for years and have taken our GSD down trying to breed him. Anyway, the dog is 16 months old and the original owners(from what I understand) allowed the children to pull on his ears and I guess never tried correct the issue of his ears not standing. Do you guys think that it is too late to try and fix this?? We have had our other GSD 10 years now(bought him in Germany) and it kinda bothers me seeing this pups ears flopped over like this. He has been a great pup so far and I would really like to fix his ears. If there isnt a natural way of fixing them is there an alternative?? Thanks.


----------



## Suka

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

At 16 months, I have only heard of the calcium injections and taping working but I don't have much information on it. Skycrest Animal Clinic in Long Grove Illinois has had great success with it and my GSD is having it done now.


----------



## xmtrxmt

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hey, Thanks for the reply and info. Sorry for the delay in writing back but I am in the desert right now so I am on a different time zone. I should be home in a couple of weeks and Im going to give this guys ears 100% of my attention for a while. Ill check into the clinic and the options that they offer in case I cant get them to stand. Take care and thanks again.


----------



## weesie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My dog is 14 1/2 weeks and her ears are still not up. She is a long coat and I was wondering that since her ears are more fluffy that the stock coat, will that effect when her ears go up? Do you think that they are heavy from the fur and might take longer to go up? should I consider gluing them?


----------



## artisgsd

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I'd wait to do anything if I were you. I have 2 sable stock coats from the same litter. Caeser's were up at about 10 weeks and only ever went down for a few days and were back up and stayed there. Brutus' ears came up and went back down...and then one came up and went back down and that's where they stayed - down. I was stressin' but I kept telling myself that he's still teeting and ears are going to change. At 6 mos (tomorrow) his one ear is fully up and his other is half up. They will fluctuate as they teeth, which goes on for a long time - even after their adult teeth come in, they float in their jaw for a few months before they "settle." This usually lasts up to 18 mos. I wouldn't wait that long tape or not, but I wouldn't do it this early either.


----------



## rena

I used organic yogurt. Ronins were up within a week.


----------



## jspell56

Justice is 5 months old and still the ears are not up. We have days where one is up and then both are up and then both are down. Should we tape? I have a fear that they will never stand up on their own?


----------



## oregongsdr111

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Klaus has one wonderful upright ear. His other ear has decided to remain in the "relaxed" position. I figure if people can have a lazy eye, who am I to fault him for a lazy ear??? When klaus is in a stressful situation, or very overstimulated during a meet with new rescues, his lazy ear perks right up. I am able to read him pretty well because of that ear. As he relaxes during the meeting his ear slowly falls back down. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## artisgsd

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Paula - I was just making the same comment about Brutus...same thing. One GREAT ear and one lazy one that only comes up when he's concentrating or on alert. At first I despised that ear (looking back at my post from March) but now it's become a trait that I'm starting to love about him. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## ANGELJJM

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

How old is too old to try an dget an ear to stand?


----------



## LARHAGE

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I bought my male Shepherd when he was 8 months old, he was raised in a kennel with a littermate, they gave me a discount on him because of his ear problem, although they taped them up for me when I bought him, he than developed an allergy/infection to the tape and after a huge vet mess I was just accepting the fact that my exspensive dog, even with the discount would never look like the beautiful dog he should. I was then told about Tear Mender and gluing and at 10 mos already figured what had I got to lose? I glued them and when the glue came apart days later they were both standing perfectly. I was so excited that not wanting to take any chances I glued them again, again they were perfect, and have been ever since, he is now 3 and a half.


----------



## Xeph

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

It's too late once they turn a year


----------



## Babscoole

I have two GSD.

Anka, my oldest, born in June 0f 2005 had indecisive ears. Each would go up and down repeatedly. By 6 months of age, one was up permanently (can't remember which now), but the other was folded over to the front at a point level with the top of her head. After doing some research, I went with the scary (you want me to put automotive WHAT in my dogs ear???!!!)3M weatherstipping glue and hair roller method. Visions of running to the vet for emergency surgery to have it removed with me in handcuffs by the police and ASPCA danced in my head. After a week, the glue lost its' tack and the hair roller fell out with the ear standing proudly with no assist where it has stayed ever since.

Now I have a new pup, born mid-May 2006. Between a combination of rough play with Anka, very large ears, and the ear leather being rather thin, I'm having to lend an assist for Gideon. His right ear has come up some for limited periods, but there has been no lift on the left side. All of his adult teeth are either completely in or are at least crowning through the gum line. I figured that I'd try a more traditional method with him done by a professional and ran him to my vet. The vet did a horrid job of taping, using a small piece of soft gauze as the "form" within the ear, folding the ear in half lengthwise, used all of 6 inches of tape on each ear, and using no cross-bracing. When we left the vet, the ears were held straight by this half-arsed job, but not up at all. It looked like my puppy had airplane wings. After a few minutes, Gideon did a head shake and it all exploded off of his head. 

When I got home, I redid things, adding more tape around the ears for rigidity and some crossbracing to keep them both up. Held for 4 days before he got it off one ear. Now I've gone back to what worked for me before. I just glued a roller in both ears an hour ago. Went alright, but didn't get the roller set as low as I wanted in the left ear due to my assistant not holding him securely (that's the problem with glueing, you've gor one show to get it right or your stuck with it for awhile). From the way things look, the right should be set after this, but I fully expect the left ear to take several rounds. We'll see in one to two weeks when the glue gives way.

For maximum effectiveness, I'm thinking of supplementing with calcium and gellatin. Can anyone recommend types and/or brands?


----------



## Aiko

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Kriegers ears were both up about 3 wks age but the right one went down and has been pretty floppy since. I was told if they weren't both stnding by 5 months to take him to a certain vet. He is the one that does all teh ears for the ploice dogs in chicago if they need taping.

So Krieger went yesterday

He siad some peopel waiat too late like after 12 months and then he has to inject calcium to help.

He fixed a dogs hars that belongs to my breeder 12 yrs ago and she was told by another vet his ears would never stand and they have been up for all those 12 yrs.


----------



## Aiko

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Here he is all taped up the right is over corrected cuz it was the floppier. Oct 14th. The vet said 3 tapings of 12-14 days each.









This was Oct 4th so 10 days before taping









This was Sept 25th they were both up all day


----------



## Babscoole

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Nice looking pup Suzanne. The middle pic looks like the state of mine. Hopefully they'll both turn out fine and probably at about the same time since they are close in age.


----------



## Aiko

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

[ QUOTE ]
Nice looking pup Suzanne. The middle pic looks like the state of mine. Hopefully they'll both turn out fine and probably at about the same time since they are close in age. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Even though they were standing a few weeks ago but were not after that I felt taping at 5 months was my plan better safe than sorry


----------



## Babscoole

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Well, here's an update on Gideon's progress. 

The glue on the roller in his right ear didn't last long, I must not have put enough on. 3/4 of it gave way after 4 days, only remaining attached on the outside edge. I taped as best I could, but for the last week the weight was pulling the ear down and to the side. It finally came away fully yesterday and his ear was over to the side still with an odd lengthwise crease which I can only attribute to the initial taping my vet did (see previous post). 

The left ears roller is still in well, beginning to separate at both edges equally. I can definately tell that there is some rigidity with this ear and while glued it has remained upright. Within the next few days I expect this roller to come out and for the ear to remain upright. Then I'll run him to a vet for taping again to correct the right ear issues to the standard of Suzanne's Krieger as shown in the pic above. 

Hopefully that will get us all fixed up within the next month or so.


----------



## Babscoole

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Roller in the left ears came out today and it's standing quite well. Still a bit floppy on top when he moves, but that should sort itself out as the cartilidge hardens over the next couple of months.

Only have to worry about the right one now. I'll try to get him competently taped in the next couple of days, then we'll see what happens in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Babscoole

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Tried another vet for full taping, but Gideon was on the edge of infection after 4 days.

There wasn't any change as of last week, but my breeder refered me to someone in my town with a great deal of expertise. 

She was a breeder for several decades and is now an AKC conformation judge. She has 19 shepherds of her own with three being 1st cousins of mine. She is using the pipe insulation cut to size and shape and skin bond method, with some tape and crossbracing to keep his ears upright. May take a few tries, but we'll get it. The first application comes off next weekend.


----------



## gracyelu

I worry off and on about this with Holly. She is turning 5 months next week. When I got her at 3 months, she had a permanent comb over. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif One ear flopped over the top of her head. One ear has always consistently stood erect more so than the other. I get so excited when they both stand. Neither are standing for any period of time. I'm not one to tape or do any of those other people manipulations b/c I believe in nature. Let nature take its course. I like when they flop in the wind. They're so wild and cute in their free state. I have begun MASSAGING the back of her ears where the muscles are and have noticed a difference. They are beginning to stand more often and for longer periods of time. I have hope. And, if they don't stand, who cares. I certainly don't.


----------



## SouthernThistle

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I get disgruntled when I see a purebred German Shepherd - maybe one ear up, one down, full grown, and someone says - "what a cute mutt. What's he mixed with" to the owners. Merely because an ear is down does not mean it's a mutt.

I guess that goes hand-in-hand with "there are no solid black German Shepherds. So dogs that are solid black and look German Shepherd are 'mixes.'"

(P.S. I was merely commenting on the naivety of 'there are no solid black German Shepherds.')


----------



## savapet2

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My 10 mo puppy just had surgery for elbow dysplasia. His right ear tried to come up several times since 5 moths old but I believe he was in such pain most of the time from his elbows and Pano that he kept his ear down purposely. My solution for keeping his ear erect is to put a strip of Breathe Right verically in his ear glued with Skin Bond. I have been doing this for several weeks now and it looks great. No one knows it's in there because I use the tan ones. His ear is standing up now on it's own for the past 2 days. Don't know if it's b/c of surgery but I do know that it stays up for several hours after the strip falls out on it's own. Two days now is a record. Whenever it fell out I would put another one in. If his ear never comes up on it's own I will use the strip when I take him out because he is very striking and has great ears. So for people who like the ears up as I do, try the Breathe Right strips tan color w/ skin bond. You may have to use two of them but put them in an X shape from the outside in and just above that peice that humps out on the bottom, otherwise it will come out from the creasing part.


----------



## tiredteacher

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Sade is about 4 1/2 months old. She's really cute and has the classic black and tan markings of a GSD. We think she is mostly shepherd with a little lab (maybe). We don't know since she was resuced from the country -half starved and her collar way too tight. She might have been abandoned-we posted ads for her, but was never claimed. (We've had really cold weather here lately and anyone that would abandon a dog like that is just cruel!) But maybe she was just lost. I dunno-she's a great puppy with lots of energy. And we love her!!
Anyway-she's doing very well and is gaining a lot of weight and getting really big. Her ears are half folded and flop around quite a bit up. Do you think that her ears might have a chance of perking up? 
I don't have them taped, since I have no idea what breed she is exactly. 
We're taking her to the vet this weekend to get her checked out and to discuss getting her spade. 
I was so excited to see this topic was listed on this forum. 
Thanks!
K


----------



## suthrn

Zeus's ears have been down then up and now I cant even describe them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif One lays over his head and the other looks like it belongs on a lab. A member of another web site told me to come here and im glad I did I was so worried. Thanks for your help


----------



## Sara124

Duke's stood up and then flopped. But just in the past 2 weeks, they have stood up and do not flop anymore. But to be honest, I really wasn't worried about his ears standing up. If they did ok, but it was not a priority. I say, don't worry about it.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

[ QUOTE ]
Funny, that this was just posted. I'm going through it with my Ultro. <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif" alt="" /> I have come to accept that he as very soft ears. His right ear is up, has been for a long time and is not coming down. His left ear however is up with the tip flopping backwards. At first I was not worried and since most of the ear is up, I figured the rest of it would straighten up some day. But he is now 6 months old and it is still like that. Some weeks ago, the tip stood up for about 2 days 90% of the time, so I thought there was hope, but after those two days, it went back to flopping backwards. <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif" alt="" />
Just yesterday I contacted a breeder who know about taping and with the help of G-burg, we taped the tip of the ear. This morning however, I guess because the weight of the tape, it is making the ear lean forward. So at this point, I don't know if that is ok or it is not woth it, as I don't want to screw up the whole ear just to fix the tip. <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif" alt="" />
I love him dearly and I would not have him replaced, but he is such a gorgeous dog that it would be very debastating if that ear never stood up straight. Has anyone's dog straighten their ears after 6 months? Or is there no hope any longer? I've never had problems with ear, my other four dogs have awesome, erect and strong ears, Ultro is my fist ear problem. <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif" alt="" /> 

[/ QUOTE ]

If the pup is only 6 months old I wouldnt worry, still has plenty of time for the rest of the ear to stand


----------



## larrydee33

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Just took home a 9 week old GSD had floppy ears. My breeder said to give him coral calicum for 3 to 4 days Boom right away on the 2nd day both ears went straight up and have been up ever since


----------



## dianetaylor22

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Are your pup's ears still standing up? Did the taping work??? My pup's ears BOTH stood up at 14 weeks, and then at 4 months exactly, one fell down, and then last week, the other one fell down...He's been very sick lately (had pancreatitis, which he had exploratory surgery for b/c they thought it was something he swallowed) and it's taken him forever to recover. It's been 3 weeks since the surgery...I have a feeling all of the emotional trauma has permanently affected his poor puppy ears. He's also fully in the middle of teething. He'll be 6 months on May 11th. Let me know about your pup so I can consider taping...


----------



## miche1968

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I was getting a bit worried and a friend suggested the breathright strips and glue and woohoo look at my pup now , he is 6mths old
if you look close you can see the strips i will put some before and after pics

before

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0518april20070011.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0407april20070124.jpg

and today 

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0518april20070106.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2007_0518april20070103.jpg

dont they look great!!


----------



## Babscoole

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Been a long time since I updated, so here it goes. The breeder/judge and I tried for about three months of gluing in forms and taping with not much luck. 

I got a bit frustrated for awhile and took a wait and see approach to let the fur grow back on the ears and the friction sores to heal.

At 11 months I went to go see the vet that Suzanne used for her dog. 150 mile trip for us, but the vet had a ton of experience with this issue. Unfortunately the vet had back surgery the week after our visit and will be out of commission for many months. We've been seeing his associate, a young 20-something vet since then. Now after two months, of calcium injections and taping the right ears will stay up for several hours after the tape comes off, but will invariably come back down overnight. The left ear is still dead as a doornail.

Our next trip to the vets office is a week from this Friday. I believe the plan is to discuss surgical options.

As I understand it, there are three techniques commonly used. 1) some sort of thin silicon form implant, 2) teflon strips implant, 3) Opening up the skin and abrading the heck out of the cartiledge causing large amounts of permanent scar tissue to form lending needed rigidity. The least desirable seems to be #2. The strips are quite rigid and can break, piercing out through the skin. #3 sounds to be the most painful, but at the same time the most natural with at least the possibility that the dog will be able to bend the ears back to show mood like a normal GSD.

Anyone know of other techniques or even better, have experience with a GSD having ear correction surgery?


----------



## esayer

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Maddy's ear bugged me at first, and I glued and fretted, but now I think, how can you not love this . . .


----------



## Velinda81

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I just got another GSD, Kiarra is 5 months old. Her right ear has shot straight up, as for her left ear just the tip seems to flop forward. When she looks up at me, it's nice to see the tip back in normal position even if it's just for a moment. I would love for her ears to look like Nadia's but we will have to wait and see. I'll try that toilet paper tube technique if I need it. If that doesn't work, it will be okay, I will love her just the same.
Nadia-5yrs, Kiarra-5 months.


----------



## nellybelle

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

If she's only 5 mos old you still have time to tape that ear. I have a feeling it might be drooping because she is teething. But I would try taping just to be sure. If it stays that way, no big deal, temperament is much more important and I'm sure she'll be a lovable sweetheart.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

How about ears that are tattooed? Does the cartilage tend to be firmer or can it be softer due to potential injury?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Kathy, I'd heard the opposite, that the tattoed ear is often up first. I have no idea if this is always true, but it was for Dena:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Not for Havoc, it is waaay down and the other is already up. Me suspects she damaged the cartilage........ <sigh>.....


----------



## Momma

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I would love to see an adult GSD with both ears floppy, only because I'm almost positive Harley's ears will not stand. She is a bit over 10 mos. already and no luck. I have tried Breathe Rite strips, the bridge thing with the sports tape. I havent tried the roller thing, but I assume it's too late, I think its just that her ears r HUGE, and being a female her head is narrow....I would love some pics of an adult to lift my spirits....


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Purebred Bi-color GSD. My favorite boy, Dalton, at the age of 5 years. Sometimes you can do everything right but the weak ears are just in their genes.


----------



## Momma

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Oh he's gorgeous, thats what I needed, a beautiful floppy-eared adult pic, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Momma

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Just to be certain, only because someone said there may be a chance because the bottoms look firm, what do u think?



















Tape or no tape?


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

At 10 months, most people will tell you to forget about them ever standing, but... they don't look very limp to me. How about asking your GSD club in your area for the name of a vet who SPECIALIZES in ears? I would also consider:
Take her to new places on walks. Whistle to her often. Let her USE those ears! If you feel comfortable, try giving her a raw chicken drumstick for a snack 3 times per week. (remove half her evening meal, so she won't get too many calories.. serve the raw drumstick for a mid afternoon snack. Supervise her eating it, and wash with warm soapy water your hands, her bowl, and the crate floor after she's eaten it, for sanitary reasons. Or, give her chew toys she can gnaw under your supervision.

I would seek a vet specializing in ears. Your local GSD club will have names for you of great ear vets near you.

She looks FANTASTIC regardless-- what a sweet, handsome, ADORABLE face she has!!!







You're so lucky!


----------



## Momma

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfAt 10 months, most people will tell you to forget about them ever standing, but... they don't look very limp to me. How about asking your GSD club in your area for the name of a vet who SPECIALIZES in ears? I would also consider:
> Take her to new places on walks. Whistle to her often. Let her USE those ears! If you feel comfortable, try giving her a raw chicken drumstick for a snack 3 times per week. (remove half her evening meal, so she won't get too many calories.. serve the raw drumstick for a mid afternoon snack. Supervise her eating it, and wash with warm soapy water your hands, her bowl, and the crate floor after she's eaten it, for sanitary reasons. Or, give her chew toys she can gnaw under your supervision.
> 
> I would seek a vet specializing in ears. Your local GSD club will have names for you of great ear vets near you.
> 
> She looks FANTASTIC regardless-- what a sweet, handsome, ADORABLE face she has!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky!


ooooo THANKS for the great advice, I will get in touch with a group tomorrow. I bought her white knuckle bones, and they are some BIG knuckles, and she LOVES them. She must spend, in total, about 4 hrs a day chewing them. Here is a pic of one of them...Also, if I have never given her raw before will that mess her up too bad?


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Come peek in the BARF..means bones and raw food.. section of this forum.. lots of great info! I recently began my dog on raw, too.


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hi Saphire, I am in the same boat. Guess we are going to have to move to the states, Canada doesnt carry anything.







Lukas is 14 mos and I would like to of at least tried. I have the breathe right strips but no glue


----------



## SusiQ

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My vet just told me yesterday that Jager's ears will probably never go up either. He will be 5 months next week. His ears are big and on the thin side, but since I purchased him to be a pet only, I guess it shouldn't really be a huge deal. BUT, he is a solid black and I can't even begin to tell you how many people think he's a black lab puppy (GSD owners would know immediately by his physique and walk that he is a GSD). I, too, am disappointed. My Raven's ears stood at 3 months. We love Jager anyway, but it's very hard not to feel the disappointment.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

He is still young enough to tape. Have they ever been up?


----------



## VKristallaugen4

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

5 months and the vet told you they'll probably never stand?? I would start taping them now, so you have achance. Also CHEWING helps those muscles and helps the muscles that support those ears.

Beef marrow bones, or chicken drumsticks as was mentioned. Kong toys, get that pup chewing!


----------



## SusiQ

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

One ear will go up and down. Should I tape or glue? He does chew quite a bit, but I'll get him going on some more bones!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Does your vet know anything about GSDs? Five months is way too young to say the ears won't stand. Often the ears will go up and down during teething, and your boy is smack in the middle of the teething phase, so this is totally normal.


----------



## Momma

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

How long to they usually teethe for?


----------



## tracyc

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Teething lasts--oh, a couple of months, something like that. The last teeth to go will be the canines (the big "fangs" in front.) So when they have their adult canines, you'll know that teeting is over. 

The poster with the 5-month-old---your pup is normal. Up and down during teething is normal. If they ears were up before teething, chances are they will go up again. This a good question to ask your breeder...what is the usual progression of ears from their pups? Are there any soft-eared dogs in the lines, or are ears a non-issue with their pups? Can't hurt to ask and get their advice. 

A purebred GSD with ears that DON'T stand are a small minority. Chances are in your favor that they will stand up after teething whether you do anything at all. 

If you are at all concerned about the ears standing, then look into glueing or taping. You're at the right time to do so. The glueing/taping isn't a guarantee of anything, but lots of GSD folks swear by it as a way to help an ear that may be "on the bubble." It provides some support to the cartiledge at a critical time. Plenty of threads here showing various techniques.


----------



## wrenny

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

So when do you guys normally wait to tape? Mine is only 12 weeks now. One ear stays up 24-7. The other ear stays up when we are outside or playing. I wonder if it's a lazy ear. 

Anyways, I have no plans to tape anytime soon but was wondering when you guys started.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Not until around 5 to 6 months old. I don't start any later than 6 months. 12 weeks is still too young. Heck I have 2 that are 3.5 months old. up and down daily right now. no big deal. I don't worry until after I see the baby teeth are basically gone and no signs of coming up previously.


----------



## Catu

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I'm not an expert in any way, but I've heard than 5 months is the perfect age to do it, after the end of the teething. At this rate is less probably that the ears will stand on their own but still soon enough o correct them.


----------



## tracyc

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Another vote for 5 months as the optimum time.


----------



## anngie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Some of you may remember Bandit. He is 5 now and has ears that are strong and stand straight up. They did not stand until he was 2. Vinnie posted a picture for me when they first stood. We starting really worrying about him at about 5 months. We taped until he would run from me when he saw the tape. We worried and finally ordered the "tent ups" but removed them after about 3 days because he was so stressed. We finally gave up and when he was two they began to stand, one at a time. This is Bandit today.


----------



## Mike.D30

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My puppy is costing $1,200, if his ears don't stand I will be pretty upset I gotta be honest. I didn't pay $1,200 for a GSD with floppy ears. To be honest I wish I found this site earlier I would've had the breeder write into the contract that I get a certain amount of money refunded if the ears don't stand properly. I wouldn't mind paying $600 for a floppy eared GSD, but not $1,200.

Does anyone know the percentage of GSD with ears that don't stand?


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I was just told by the vet tec not to massage a puppies ears because it would break down the cartilage? I have been manipulating Cooper's lazy ear. Should I stop?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Cooper doesn't have a lazy ear--he's a tiny pup! His ear will come up when it's ready.


----------



## RussUK

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

sasha is 9 months and there not up, i've given up :lol:


----------



## luvsheps

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Soft ears is genetic and not much will help. I would never tape a Shepherds ears, maybe because I never had to?

Do not let anybody rub the pups ears when young as they can break the cartlidge and it may never go back up. Do not let another pup romp with yours to ruin the ears till they are up and strong.
Alot of ear problems are genetic so it would be wise to get it in writing. 
All my puppies have great ears and most start to stand very very young not being weaned often. Do not be alarmed if they flop at 4 months or so as alot of blood flow leaves the ears and goes to the mouth while dropping out the milk teeth. They will come back up after teething.


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

What if they were not up before teething? Cooper's right is always soft.


----------



## RussUK

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

then tape/glue at 5 months.


----------



## Momma

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: anngieSome of you may remember Bandit. He is 5 now and has ears that are strong and stand straight up. They did not stand until he was 2. Vinnie posted a picture for me when they first stood. We starting really worrying about him at about 5 months. We taped until he would run from me when he saw the tape. We worried and finally ordered the "tent ups" but removed them after about 3 days because he was so stressed. We finally gave up and when he was two they began to stand, one at a time. This is Bandit today.


This gives me hope, lol. How floppy were his ears before they stood? Harley is 1 yr. 2 mos. Here she is tonight...


----------



## Cubbie's Mom

Cubbie is a mix (we think half Rottweiler). When he is really interested in something one of his ears will stand straight up (I can't remember them both going up together, but they might sometimes). It is driving my husband nuts, but I think Cubbie is adorable the way he is. He is lying on the floor next to me right now. I reached down and tickled his right ear a little, and it is standing up as tall as can be right now. My husband keeps asking me when Cubbie's ears are going to stand up, and I keep telling him that we are going to have to resign ourselves to the fact that they are probably not ever going to on a regular basis. LOL His ear is still standing up. Maybe he has better control in his sleep!








Barbara


----------



## anngie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Momma, I looked for some pictures of Bandit before his ears stood.
Here are two of him at 10 months.
I will locate another one later at 1 1/2 yrs with the left ear standing but the right one still flopped til he was 2 when finally they both stood.


----------



## anngie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

The bases of Harley's ears look like Bandit's.
This is Bandit today. Good luck to Harley and all the pups here. Don't give up.


----------



## anngie

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I hope the age of 10 months is right. That was the date on the picture.
Bandit had a severe case of pano and I think it set him way back on his ears standing. When his ears did finally stand they were very weak and would flop when he ran but have gotten much stronger as he has aged. He is 5 1/2 now.


----------



## Momma

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Wow, cool, they look just like Harley's! I am hoping for them to stand...if not she is still my beautiful little girl


----------



## scannergirl

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I just read this thread, and was interested in the teething angle. Lucy is 14 weeks and both ears are up, but yesterday I noticed the left tip was bending backwards some, and she is winking with her left eye. All teething, ya think? She seems fine otherwise.


----------



## slmfl8

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I'm new to being a GSD owner.Dakota was a resue pup that we got from a local pure breed rescue agency in the area.She was 8 weeks old and 17 pounds.Now she's 5 months old,54 pounds and hearding her 5 year old big brother Chow/Shepherd mix all over the house.
About the ears...At what point are the ears suppose to stand up? They seems to perk up when she hears cars,or or other GSD's in the neighborhood,but mearly like a triangle.Do I need be concerned at this point and start all of the tricks of the trades,or just let the ears rise or fall where they may?


----------



## crazyboutdogs

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

okay, my gsd is 10 months and they go up now and then, but basically just fall back down. he looks like the flying nun. my hubbie keeps saying they will stand because they do go up from time to time, but seem weak. alot of people tell me that it might take him until he is over a year. is this true?


----------



## Bluewolf

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

From everything I've read here and on other sites, if the ears are not erect after 5-6 months then chances are strongly against them ever standing perfect...but then I found a post in this forum where the dog's ears finally stood after 12 months!

I would say statistically though, going from floppy to erect after 10 months or more is on the rare side


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I had one I gave up taping on. 11 months old the stupid things came up on their own. Figures! But I agree, NOT the norm.


----------



## nitetrane98

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

To say, "Don't worry about it." is absolutely useless, :<) so I won't. I was in your shoes just a few weeks ago. We've all worried about it and will continue to worry about it until those rascals finally stand up for good. What an incredible range of time seems to be present in those ears getting up.
Mack will soon be 3 months old and both ears have been up for a few weeks now. It's been a long time ago but I think the ears on the last pup I had didn't get up until about 5-6 months. I was amazed when Mack's ears started standing. But Mack's ears were actually up at about 5 weeks. They were just little nubs. Then one week they just exploded in growth. They did the "ear dance" for a few weeks. One up, one down, two up, one down, 2 down etc. 
In a way it seems awfully shallow of us to worry about something so insignificant to the overall dog but just goes to illustrate how much we truly love the magnificent, regal look of the GSD. Anything else is just not the same. We'll love them just the same, but in the back of our minds......gee I sure wish...


----------



## Bluewolf

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My pup is just on the cusp of being 4 months old and I've been begging him for ears for the past 3 weeks. I think it just comes with the territory of owning this breed, you want those ears so bad you tend to obssess on them even when the floppiness is going on at an appropriate time. He's got one up right now and I know it's going to fall again once he's deep into teething, but still...


----------



## crazyboutdogs

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

i totally agree.......i am so head over heels in love with this guy, and i say to myself, oh well, floppy ears, who cares....but deep down inside when they do go up when he's all intent on something a spark of excitement comes to me. i guess we can't help it. afterall, that is a big part of the breed. kind of like having a pug without the curly tail, lol!!! also, some people think you have a mix of sorts when they don't see those giant ears up. funny his mom and dad's are completely erect, but i guess it's not uncommon for someone in the lines for there to be soft ears or "friendly ears" as i've heard them called. my 14 year old daughter doesn't want them ever to come up, she thinks they are "cute" the way they are!! aaaah to be young again, huh?


----------



## Marilyn1953

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hi guys

You have given me hope. Indy is 14 months old and his ears are still not up although they briefly go up sometimes when he is playing. He then keeps twitching them until they go back down. I wait with bated breath.


----------



## frenchie27

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I feel your pain/sadness/frustration, whatever you wanna call it. There should be a name specifically designated for GSDs owners waiting for their dogs' ears to come up, seriously









Anyway, mine is 5 mos. old. His right one will sometimes stand for seconds, while his left one will do the same but less. He's a handsome full black GSD and is very frequently confused with a lab







talk about frustrating (nothing against labs but mine is full GSD dammit!!!!









I feel like running for the glue in the drawer, but I want to give nature a chance since he is still teething. Let's see what happens. Keep these posts coming....


----------



## kbigge

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Well, I can't let myself give up. Kodee will be 9 mos old in not quite 2 weeks, and I've been gluing his ear since he was about 5 mos old or so (as soon as he was done teething). It has helped a lot, and everytime the foam comes out of his ears, it stays up a little longer. I finally decided about 4 weeks ago that I am going to stop taking the foam out and seeing how long his ear stays up (it's like 1 step forward, 1 step back, doing that).







I am keeping his ear up for the next several weeks straight, and then I'll see how it does on it's own. I had a very reputable breeder tell me he wouldn't give up til the pup was a year old. So, I'll probably wait til he's 14 mos (lol!). I love him to death, and I keep telling myself his ear will be cute floppy, but I really, really, really want that ear up! He's so pretty - and being a long-coat, people already think he's a shepherd mix!







We need that ear!


----------



## frenchie27

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*








OMG I totally hear you. Please tell me more about that foam. I have the tear mender but haven't heard of the foam. Mine is still teething.....he is 5 mos. and 1 week today. Let's help each other, Please???


----------



## kbigge

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hi, French-

I tried both taping and gluing, and gluing is by far the best. Kodee could always get the tape off within a day or two (or a minute or two). LOL!







The nice thing about the foam method, is there is nothing on the back of the ear (like tape) that the dog can scratch easily. I use Skin Bond (ordered it from Amazon.com), and the plumbing foam (I get it at Ace Hardware - I buy the largest one they sell, which is not really that big.) that you wrap around pipes to insulate them. It's firm, but light, and doesn't bother my pup. I always do this by myself, so I have to distract Kodee w/something really good (usually a raw chicken leg or something). I have his leash on him, and I put him in a down, and kneel on the leash, fairly close to his collar (to keep him still as possible). While he's gnawing on the bone, I cut the foam to fit the shape of inside his ear. Once I know I have it the exact size/shape I want, I cover the back of it w/a fairly thin layer of Skin Bond (I put a tiny bit extra around the edges of the foam), and let it dry for about 20-30 seconds, so it's kind of tacky, then I place it in position in his ear, and hold it in place for about a minute or so (as long as Kodee will tolerate). It doesn't take long to stay in place. Then, I just distract him from scratching for 20-30 minutes by playing w/him til it's dry well enough that he can't really mess with it. It seems like the glue bugs him when it's wet, but as soon as the thing is dried in place, he doesn't even seem to know it's there. Plus, he's been wearing the darn thing for so long, it's no big deal to him now. 

Make sure you cut the foam so that it fits inside the edges of the ear. That way there's no edge sticking out for the dog to get his nails under to scratch it out of place. Normally the foam stays in Kodee's ear for 2-3 weeks, then it starts to loosen, and then I usually pull it out. If i wait for him to get it out, he chews it into a million little pieces. Usually I let his ear air out for a day or so, then re-glue another piece of foam in it. (BTW - the shape of the foam is concave, so air gets into Kodee's ear canal even when the foam is glued in. I just like to give his skin a little break, although the glue doesn't seem to bother it at all).

The vet I just started taking Kodee to is really good, and has a ton of experience, and he said that was the best way he'd ever seen anyone prop up a dog's ear.







So far, it seems to be helping a lot.

Here's the closest pic I have of his ear glued up (and this is about the largest I've cut the foam - see how close it is to the edge of his ear? I usually make it just a little bit smaller, FYI):










The things we go through with our pups!







Good luck!


----------



## josephcarman1982

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

steeda is driving me crazy with his ears. both stood up for a while. now his right one is down. he is only 4 months so i will pray everything will work out for him.


----------



## frenchie27

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Thanks Kodee for all the input. Let me tell you I tried it, but he didn't leave them on for more than 2 minutes. Then, I felt terrible because he still has glue on his ears I haven't been able to remove (tear mender). He will be 6 months old next week. He's done with his puppy teeth out but permanent teeth are STILL coming out. He has given seldom signs of them going up for seconds. But then, down they go again








I am sure that only us GSD owners know how important/crucial is for our puppy's ears to go up. It's frustrating and sad. But I have told myself that I will no longer obligate nature and I will instead let nature do its job on its own. I will love Charlie REGARDLESS. I will just have to educate people when they ask if he's a full GSD.

Good luck to all. If any changes arise, You all will be the first to know.


----------



## shepherd girl

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Well ill join the flopsy gang too, Bear is 8 mths old now and unless the wind blows them up they flop!
I must admit he is a pet and i dont particulary mind,it does make him unique and im told more like a Bear.
But we,ll wait and see though ill doubht they,ll go up now,im surprised to read about the glueing etc as ive never heard of that before...but i am naive


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Quincy still has an ear with a mind of its own. I pretend it doesn't bother me because friends and dh make a big deal about it. Secrately know one will be happier than me when the rhit ear joins the left ear on a oermanent basis.


----------



## Donna D

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

It's been a long wait and still going. Bree is 9 1/2 months old and her ears go every where. One does stand on occassion for about a minute. Usually they look like airplane wings, and sometime they are in the floppy puppy look. We did try gluing them with Tear Mender but I undid them the same day. She looked so sad and it was really bothering her. So we decided to let nature take its course. I do admit that it would be nice if she still has a chance for her ears to stand. When she looks down some times both will stand as she looks up for a matter of seconds and the german shepherd look really comes out, but she is a great dog no matter what and we will love her no matter the out come.


----------



## gmcenroe

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My Juli's left ear was up and down mostly floppy down until she was 6 months old and finished teething. I was going to have her ears taped but wanted to wait until done teething. Now her ears have been up for over a week so I think it is going to stay up. I would have been happy with her either way, but think she looks better with both ears up.


----------



## ryt

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

hello everyone, first of all being new here I definetely do not want to come off as a wise guy, but after being sent here from another thread and then reading your posts here all about taping and gluing ears, I think I just came to real conclusion, and correct me if I'm wrong: I think it's the food we're all using: the canned food and the pellets. I think we need to give them more real meet, also today my pups ate a whole handful of black raspberies if you believe it or not!! which means their diet could be much wider, and of course the main thing I think is calcium... I will get back to you in a month or so if I see the results...

also, at what age should their ears generaly stand up? my pups are 8.5 weeks old and theyre always fighting/playing with each other maybe that's whats causing their ears to stay down?


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My pup has been raw fed since he was weaned. He had a weak right ear until 9 mnths. At 10 mnths (now) the right will still go down if he is overly tiered.

Nice theory though.


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

All three of my pups were fed the same diet, kibble then switched to raw. They have been on raw for 2 months now. My boy Rex took the longest with his ears to stand. His brothers stood early. So same diet and still not the same results. I think it just depends on the individual dog as to when they will stand. They have lots to chew and exercise their muscles. Also we take them on walks to get them to use their ears. 

If they are only 8.5 weeks they are still to young to say anything about their ears. At 8.5 weeks Mace had his puppy ears up. They stayed up for a long time but as the heavy teething hit they started to flop. Now at 24 weeks they are standing strong and I highly doubt they will fall now.


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: mjb03My pup has been raw fed since he was weaned. He had a weak right ear until 9 mnths. At 10 mnths (now) the right will still go down if he is overly tiered.
> 
> Nice theory though.


And mine has been kibble fed her whole life. This was her at 9 weeks. Her ears came up at 9 weeks and have stayed up. Genetics has a lot more to do with their ears standing or not and at what age than what they eat. Any you can do more harm than good giving them extra calcium.


----------



## Chicagocanine

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I thought this might give some hope to people who are trying the taping or gluing route... 
http://www.ginnie.com/DaDane340a.shtml 

This is a Great Dane whose owners taped the ears--- but _the dog's ears were never cropped_! The result is humorous and cute but it shows what taping can do sometimes!


----------



## myallinall

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I put a message on a different ear site so if you have seen this already, I,m sorry, but this is the site I read and found so helpful! I have never heard of taping or glueing a gsd's ears. The breeder of my 14 week old gsd saw her yesterday and said he wanted to glue her ears if they were still down in a few weeks. He said she has big ears. He also said he doesn't see creases yet. One of her ears faced forward and was up for a few days, but that is all. I had a gsd whose ears never went up and I hated seeing them down, so anything to prevent that is great! Thank you everybody for the info. I thought the ears either went up in 6 months or you were out of luck. Now I'll have no problem letting the breeder glue Cassie's ears.


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hey guys! Heres a tip. Breathe Right strips. They are light weight, and the dogs don't seem to bother with them as much as they do with tape or glue. You may have to shave a little hair fomt the inside of the ear. Place them down near the crease. (I've used 2 at a time, of the large size) It seemed to work really well one one of my foster pups, or would have, if I hadn't missed her "dork" ear so much. Give it a try. It may prove to be a really easy alternative.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

ivy's ears went up at 4 months and stayed up until she was about 1yr old. i thought for sure they were going to stay standing because they were up during and after teething and was shocked when they went down but she has total control of them and she puts them up when she wants to. weather she has them up or down i will always love her!!!


----------



## brunosrk

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Duke's left ear at 9 months. I've tried, but nothing seemed to work with helping it stand. I'm thinking rough play with his brother early on may have damaged the cartilage. Don't love him any less for it and besides it kinda gives him a little character.


----------



## Rei

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I'm new to GSDs (and this forum!) and I've got a question - ears not standing up in a GSD seems to be more common than I thought! How does that happen? Is it genetic, or just a birth defect that can't be detected when the dog is a young puppy?

I can see just how frustrating it is to have a floppy eared German shepherd


----------



## crazyboutdogs

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

aaaah, ya learn to accept it!!! i have a beauty of a gsd, alas, floppy ears. oh mind you, he can put them up when he wants, but just doesn't want to. i think they bother him when they're up and he'll shake, shake, shake his head to put them down. i love him for his other qualities so what can ya do. from what i hear it is in certain lines and is to be genetic. it's called soft ear. most breeders that breed for confirmation will know if any of their lines have soft ear in them, so when you go searching for a puppy that's a good question to ask if you're worried about them not having erect ears. sometimes though even with the ears that will eventually come up, they need a little help along the way. sometimes they are just too darn heavy to stand up on their own and some opt for taping or gluing and others have ear leather that is just too thin. i don't know what storm's problem is, i think he just doesn't want to look like a gsd. oh yea, and the other 4 in his pack have floppy ears, so maybe he just wants to "fit in", lol!!!


----------



## in2xshp

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I am having a similar problem, out of the two pups we have Shelby, the white gsd has had her ears up now for the last month even through all the teething they are going thorugh. Mercury's ears, the blk and silver, her ears started to come up the right would stay up for days then the left for a day or two, now they are both back down. I was thinking that it was because of the teething, then we got an e-mail from the breeder. It turns out that the food that she gave us she was feeding them all didn't have calcium it it at all. She told us to start to give them both a calcium supplement to help their ears and their bone development, and to start to change their food to another line in the same brand that has calcium in it. I alos think that with Mercury it has some to do with her being the runt, she still has puppy fur on her head at 4mo old and is clearly smaller than her sister Shelby. I just hope that they finally do come up, but it really doesen't matter to us they are part of the family and we love them as much as our kids just the way they are.


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

right now Jacks ears are up
but they are not strong and he makes them stand up
They have been up a week now with times in between down and up
I think they are thin and also way 2 big 
here he is 4.5 months



















and one was down a few weeks ago but boy he got some new BIG TEETH LOL

everyone here encouraged me and I waited I guess I was lucky but I wish they were stronger and sturdier
does that happen later on he is getting more teeth adn I hope they do not go down again.... fingers crossed


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Okay guys, I need your help. Zeus' ears are not standing all the way. I have been gluing them with the breathe right strips for a day or so, they irritated him so out they came. Then we tried foam inserts. He usually scratches them out after a day or so. His ears are kinda up, but they are weak and are only up 30 minutes to an hour at the time. 

Are there other options? I know you can tape their ears, how do I go about doing that, and what kind of tape, etc. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Oh, I forgot, Zeus is 7 months old.


----------



## arsslt

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

we give our dog calcium pills from the vet. and they have helped out alot. we give him 3 pills a day (this all depends on the dogs weight.) we have not given them to him for the past two weeks because we haven't had time to go get more and since then his ears are starting to drop, needless to say i'm going to get more


----------



## Michele

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

"ears"







whats going on with my ears!


----------



## triordan

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008Okay guys, I need your help. Zeus' ears are not standing all the way. I have been gluing them with the breathe right strips for a day or so, they irritated him so out they came. Then we tried foam inserts. He usually scratches them out after a day or so. His ears are kinda up, but they are weak and are only up 30 minutes to an hour at the time.
> 
> Are there other options? I know you can tape their ears, how do I go about doing that, and what kind of tape, etc. Thanks for your help!


If you are going to tape check out leerburg.com, just be careful with ear infections
our breeder uses the pink foam curlers glued to the ear and then taped , but not to the bottom of the ear so air can get in...be sure to keep them dry


----------



## Michele

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I was wondering if Jethro ears would ever stand up!!! today at the vets he had both of them stand up tall.........omg he has huge ears...........about an hour after we were home one was up and one was down..............lol tonight they both are down..........crazy


----------



## shararocks

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hi all,

I have a GSD pup, but she is just 2 months now. I hope that her ears stand, but i think that floppy ears look cute. Being different is being unique according to me and if ppl say that ur dog looks weird, correct em and say that he or she is unique









Most of my pets are rescues so I am fine with imperfections as long as they are healthy and happy...







I am really happy to know that so many ppl have dogs that may not look perfect, but they still love them and you all are in love with them . Kudos to you all


----------



## JillyBean08

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I am getting extremely worried reading these posts! The GSD we are getting her left ear is still floppy and her right ear is standing up. The breeder seems to think even at 10 months old she will get her ear to stand. But, after reading that 6 months is pretty much the cut-off mark I am now thinking her ear will not stand. The lady is going to tape the ear for us I believe...Hopefully she is doing it this whole week before she hands her over.

She looks adorable with the floppy ear though. =) But, we would prefer both her ears to stand...


----------



## Northof60

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I have heard of ears going up after 6 months. But I have also heard of those that didn't. So I would keep the tape on for a while.


----------



## Donald Bessey

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

The breath right strips worked well for me I used them for just two weeks and now there off and the ears have been up for a week and show know signs of coming down even tho she is starting to teeth I say just keep trying


----------



## meili.harrison

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hmmm... after reading some of these posts...I'm a little concerned. both Logan's ears stood up at around 10 weeks old. They were both nice and straight for about 2 weeks. Then in the last week or so (he's now 13 weeks old), the right side flopped down, the other is still standing straight. Should I be concerned yet? Sounds like I can wait till about 4 months old before I start researching taping if needed? Or do I go straight into this now?

I guess a floppy ear isn't the end of the world to me, but I would like it better if they both stood up.


----------



## KC_Pike

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Just to add some perspective to the ear issues...

Over the past 2 months I dealt with forms, glue, ears down, gelatin, cottage cheese...all of it. The ears finally did go up but not without a lot of stress and effort...quite frankly I now realize I was WAY too concerned about the issue...given what happened yesterday.

After playing ball my 7 month old pup had a bad seizure, it was awful...Ill never forget the look on his face while one of his eyes was fluttering and his whole body was convulsing. At the end of it his breathing was so shallow I literally thought he was going to stop breathing and die in my arms.

Blood tests came back fine and he is back to his normal self but now as I look back it really puts in its proper place how the health of our dogs is most important and while ears going up is nice its the relationship we have with them that is the most important.


----------



## Northof60

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

OMG I just read this after sending you a private PM about the glue you offered me. 

That is so scary. How is he doing? 

Yes that is sort of the same conclusion I came to. Kiah has had her poor ears taped etc for nearly two month. The glue her breeder sent irritated her poor ears no end. She now has very red, sore ears. I give up. This poor dog doesn't need this. Sometimes (rarely)both ears are up naturally. Most of the time they are bent over near the base. If nature decides to shine on us and give her up ears, I will be really happy. If not, so be it. I love her anyway. I tried Breathright Strips, taping, gluing, gelatine and god knows what. Nothing helped but lots made her ears sore. No more.


----------



## KC_Pike

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

He is great, slept more the past 2 days but all looks good.

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you but as you said, in the grand scheme of things there are much bigger issues. It sounds like now is the time just to see what happens...best of luck to you guys!


----------



## chenzweih

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: VinniePurebred Bi-color GSD. My favorite boy, Dalton, at the age of 5 years. Sometimes you can do everything right but the weak ears are just in their genes.


Maybe you should ask the breeder, looks like he's mixed with a black lab?


----------



## chenzweih

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: devildogThe breath right strips worked well for me I used them for just two weeks and now there off and the ears have been up for a week and show know signs of coming down even tho she is starting to teeth I say just keep trying


What kind of dog is that?


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

A GSD with huge ears to grow into.


----------



## Caledon

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I think I'm going to have to learn to deal with it too, and I'm not doing so well.

Sometimes her right ear looks perfect and others it looks like the picture below.

I did try breath right strips for a little bit, but they irrated her ears. My breeder thinks it will straighten, but she is 10 1/2 months and I don't think so.


----------



## Velinda81

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Kino will be nine weeks this coming monday and his left ear is slowing coming up. I will continue to stimulate his mouth with chews and make funny noises to get his ears to go up naturally. Ran into a website called total-german-shepherd.com and read the ear section. If his ears are not up by 4.5 months then I will tape them. And if it happens to be that his ears don't ever go up, oh well, I would love him just the same; floppy ears or not.


----------



## esayer

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Maddy is 3 now, and if I had a dollar for every time I hear "OMG your dog is sooo cute! Look at her ear!!!" I would be a very rich woman. I love the ear now, it is definitely part of her personality. I am convinced it was her mother. i should have known when I looked at her she had soft ears, but I figured they were droopy from having puppies. It doesn't matter, as KC Pike said, it is their health and your relationship that is most important. I think I love her more because of her ear ; )


----------



## Debbieg

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Benny's ears were up for 5 days at 12 weeks but last week at 13 weeks the left came down and has been down all week. Perhaps it is teething and will come back up but i am not going to worry about it. His left testicle is come down and his left ear is not up 







I am not going to bother with ear taping because having ears up or down don't make him healthier or happier. He may no be the perfect dog by breed standard, but i am far from the perfect human







Benny is the perfect dog for me and I will love and accept him as unconditionally as he does me.

My son had to have his beloved 5 year old Pit Bull put down this afternoon







and the bond they had over the past 5 years was so strong. My son never clipped his ears. They just loved eachother every moment of those too quickly passing years,


----------



## sunnyej

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Afghan at 91/2 weeks old 


what cha lookin at punk











dont look at me like that!! im shy 









Afghan buddha lol 

your spirit rest less is , i can see young one


----------



## mwaters

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

You know what's interesting? When I feed Panzer raw foods, his ears stand up afterwards, it's as though protein has something to do with the ears standing up...


----------



## mwaters

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Sunny, that's a great looking little furbaby! Love the pics.


----------



## sunnyej

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

lol ty panzersmom


----------



## KristinEnn

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: PanzersmomYou know what's interesting? When I feed Panzer raw foods, his ears stand up afterwards, it's as though protein has something to do with the ears standing up...



Chewing also has a lot to do with it when it comes to raw, They have to work harder to eat raw (like chicken quarters etc) in comparison to kibble. The chewing action helps strengthen the cartilidge of the ear for a growing pup.


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: PanzersmomYou know what's interesting? When I feed Panzer raw foods, his ears stand up afterwards, it's as though protein has something to do with the ears standing up...


Nope, that's not it.









I have NEVER fed raw and all of my pups ears have stood on their own at a young age. (All by or before 10 weeks.)


----------



## girlll_face

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Bella is 5 months old today, and we have a vet appt. tomorrow. Her left ear is still bent over at the very tip...should I ask for calcium supplements tomorrow? Should I go get the glue and glue them together...? Please, someone tell me what to do, I really want that ear to go up. Both her parents, her grandmother, and some of her brothers @ 8wks, all had their ears up...her's were only up for about a week before she started teething, and haven't both been back up since.


----------



## donna320

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Is it a lack of Calcium that keeps them from standing?? What about Tums, they are all Calcium??
Raven is 4 months and his are a 1/4 up at the base..They look stiff but are not straight up..


----------



## Doubleminttwin

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Bayas ears before they finally got up started standing much straighter after she got her raw food, I think it is all the chewing, it also has to do with calcium according to the vet, thats why they go down during teething. Raw in the end has done wonders for Baya especially her ears, I think it is a lot that it strengthens their jaw better than almost anything else!


----------



## donna320

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I never heard about raw food..what is it?? How can I make him this food??


----------



## donna320

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I want to post a pic of Raven but have no clue how...


----------



## Doubleminttwin

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: Raven_1I never heard about raw food..what is it?? How can I make him this food??


Its basically where you just feed them raw meat, there are TONS of benefits to it and we are seeing most of them after only 2 weeks, its great. They have a whole section here about it 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=52&page=1

Its easy and cheaper than most good dog foods!


----------



## Stephanie17s

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: Raven_1I never heard about raw food..what is it?? How can I make him this food??


You should check out http://www.rawdogranch.com. It's a website from a board member that has a lot of really good information to get you started feeding raw. There is also a Raw Food forum on this site where you can get a lot of help from other board member. There are a lot of raw feeders on this site. Good luck!


----------



## donna320

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

thanks so much for the links..I will look into this..


----------



## Debbieg

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Benny's ears were up like a teepee at 12 weeks but then were all over the place with teething. By 17 weeks the right one was up for good but the left was very floppy. (He is a big boy and late teething) He sometimes play a bit rough with my sons Pit Bull pup who is the same age so I worried that the left ear may have been damaged. The breeder suggested I just tape the tip of the floppy ear to the straight ear so he would look a like a cone head. I did this for 4 days and it didn't bother him at all. It would come off about once a day and we simply redid it if the ear flopped. After 4 days the ear was up for good. It may have gone up anyway but taping that way was so much easier than all the other ways, It might be worth a try for a few days before trying glue, ear forms etc.


----------



## Effie325

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My pups ears are up now at 16 weeks. The one ear was up from day one, even in 8 week pictures. The other ear was goofy until I switched him to raw. Now that one ear still sometimes leans inward (towards the other ear) but is never tipped.


----------



## donna320

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Ravens ears do not tip forward.the right one is bent to the right, the other to the left..They stand straight if he leans over to pick up something..

I always had GSD's that had tipped ears, never bent..Will these get straight??


----------



## josie1

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hi guys my pup, Harry is nearly 7 months and he still has a bent ear. We have had all manner of advice, some say it will just come up when its ready and other's have said it won't come up at all now. So I don't know what the truth is to be honest. I would really like him to have both ears up cause he's a very handsome boy, but if the remaining ear doesnt come up, then I have no idea about glueing etc. So perhaps I'll just have to except the fact.


----------



## Action Jackson

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Sheba is our first GSD and going on 2yrs old. She can put her ears up when she wants but mostly they flop. The left ear will go up. Is it to late to fix this, I thought they always went up so we didn't do anythingas she got older and the ears were still down, please help


----------



## jay d

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

Hi , my puppy is 12 weeks old. his ears were glued when I picked him up. his ears stayed up for 3 days when they came apart, but his tattooed ear has since drooped forward,only half up.I wonder what the cottage cheese is about.?? can anyone elaborate.


----------



## donna320

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

My male is very BIG, 6 months old..He still has his teeth growing in, so I guess he is still teething..
I see his ears up and down..They flop to the sides, but they are not soft..
I am considering taping them as well..I cannot find a Vet to do this..


----------



## donna320

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*

I have a crazy question..Why do Raven's ears stand straight upoutside, and he comes in they flop to the side..Right now he is sitting on the deck, ears erect..I am confused...


----------



## lrodptl

*Re: Dealing With Your GSD's Ears NOT Standing Erec*



> Originally Posted By: Raven_1My male is very BIG, 6 months old..He still has his teeth growing in, so I guess he is still teething..
> I see his ears up and down..They flop to the sides, but they are not soft..
> I am considering taping them as well..I cannot find a Vet to do this..


http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm


----------



## puffswami

I don't understand this thread very much. My dog's ears stand up so maybe I don't have any room to talk. 

Why do you care as long as your dog is loving towards you? In one sense yes, you expected your GSDs ears to be pointy but so what? My dog is happiest when he runs towards me with his ears down and I pet his head as he looks up at me and his ears are flat against his head. I love when he looks that way.

What if your dog was thinking "Gee, my mom's butt has gotten much bigger over the past year?" or "Why does my mom suddenly have tiny wrinkles around her eyes and her jowls are drooping?"


----------



## selzer

Ears matter. They shouldn't really, like color, but it is difficult to have everyone always asking what is he mixed with. 

I had a bi-color dog with both ears down. Everyone thought he was a lab mix. 

I think also you get accustomed to the GSD look, and when yours does not turn out to look like a GSD, you can be disappointed. 

The dog is still a GSD, and he doesn't know what is going through your head -- hopefully. 

But ears do matter to a lot of people. 

I got a pup that will be six months old on the seventh. Her left ear is trying, it is hopeful, every day I look at it thinking maybe I should give it a little help. And every day I decide to wait and see. But it is hard, because if you wait and see too long, it may never stand. Right now she certainly has character.


----------



## NWhaley

I'm way late on finding this site but my GSD is 13 months old beautiful guy.. He has his moments where his ears will stand beautifully up in the air I've got several picture of him with them standing, but they only seem to stand when he is stimulated *sigh He's a BIG boy for his age 100lbs and growing. I've given him the cottage cheese and trying my first attempt at taping the ears because they stand most of the time so I figured why not give it a go! I love him no matter what but like every one else it's kind of a bummer to go out in public and people ask is he pure bred? And my dad when are your ears ever going to stand? I'm going to give this taping thing a go see how it works and if it wasn't meant to be I love him with every thing I am..


----------



## FloppyEars

LOL I nicknamed my puppy Floppy


----------



## maged youssef

*ears up...down....up....down ....up*

Hi everyone , i really want to share my experiance with my dog lily , 
she is a very pure gsd breed, imported world champion parents from germany to egypt , lily is one of seven puppies of their firist breed . When she was a pupy as shown in the picture , she had her ears always up and even crossing ,then at the age of 4 month both ears or alternating are floppy and down , i was very concerned and all her brothers and sisters too , i gave her cottage cheese and calcium supplements and yougartand eggs ...etc and almost lost hope of them coming up untill the age of 8 month when suddenly she started to raise one then the other and never floppy again at any time . She started to be a beuty . Now she is one year old and always ericting her ears . So if they are ment to be up they will be without any interfearance !! Just do not keep touching the ears and play with them .


----------



## DougGeneration

I've found quite remarkable information in this thread, that there's an issue as to GSD's ears to say the least. I never really thought of it, and personally I do think it will matter because the breed is quite known for that specific feature.


----------



## Tems

I have a GSD puppy, currently 4 months old. His left ear is erect to a good point but not fully and his right one is on its way. I've been reading about the ears issue since I got him. I went to a vet and he told me to keep giving him great amounts of calcium and not to mess with his head at all. Although I didn't know the not playing with his head part, so I stopped tickling him or touching him there at all. Any other suggestions I should put into account before its too late?


----------



## wolfstraum

4 months is a puppy!!! and ready to teeth....they WILL flop during teething....don't panic!!!! 

Lee


----------



## Jmeade

I am so glad that my friend Amber (Rodeo) sent me the link to this thread. I was worried about my 6 month old GSD Shadow...she has one ear that stays up and one that stays down. I have already had her spayed...she is the family pet watch/gaurd dog. 
I have made an album for her here and she is in my avatar too.
I am getting used to the lopsided look...it still drives me crazy sometimes when I see it stand up for a minute or two and then go right back down.
I love her to death though...she is perfect for me and my family. I guess if she never grows into straight ears I can live with that. she is pretty regardless.

Jennifer


----------



## pkhoury

Is it normal for his ears to only be up when he chooses? They aren't always erect, but he has no problems making them so. Not sure if the example where he's playing in the water is a good one or not.


----------



## AzkabanvomReidenbreek

My 8 month old bicolor shepherd's right ear won't stand up. it does on occasion, but it doesn't stand up for more that about 2 or 3 minutes. i love him with everything i've got no matter what his ears do, but it's disappointing when people say he doesn't look like a german shepherd. i was thinking about taping it, but maybe it just wasn't meant to go up. I love him anyway, he means the world to me no matter what he looks like.


----------



## lrodptl

AzkabanvomReidenbreek said:


> My 8 month old bicolor shepherd's right ear won't stand up. it does on occasion, but it doesn't stand up for more that about 2 or 3 minutes. i love him with everything i've got no matter what his ears do, but it's disappointing when people say he doesn't look like a german shepherd. i was thinking about taping it, but maybe it just wasn't meant to go up. I love him anyway, he means the world to me no matter what he looks like.


I taped Fritz' left ear from 4 months to 8 months and it never went up. It pissed me off and I think he could feel it. I finally released the anger and I have a 95 pound athletic,muscular and very german looking GSD with a soft left ear.


----------



## roc0511

Rocco is 8 months and we have tried gluing and tapping with no luck on him. He is almost 80 pounds now and we have changed his diet due to recent diagnosis of hip dysplasia. I wonder if he has not received the right amount of nutrients going to his ears because of his body trying to rebuild or repair his hips?



Vinnie said:


> I thought it might be nice for some of us to share about dealing with weak or floppy ears.
> 
> So lets talk about it. You've tried everything and your GSD's ears just won't stand, now what? How do you deal with the disappointment? How do you deal with the doubt? How do you deal with the dumb comments unknowing people make about your GSD?
> 
> Let's help each other by sharing those experiences.


----------



## Jbaker4605

I guess this is the section where I tell the world that I absolutly hate my dogs ears! I'm not dealing with it very well since I've tried gluing, taping, ear forms, breathe right strips, tear mender, torbot, calcium through cottage cheese and yogurt, vitamens, whistleing and making all sorts of other stupid noises, I've given her bully sticks and lots of other chew toys, feeding a good food and now she is 5 1/2 months old and her ears have never once came up. Not even a litte. They flop straight down just like a lab. I would've been happy with a lab, but I decided to get a German Shepherd, now I'm stuck with a German Shepherd that looks like a lab. Don't get me wrong, I love my dog and she has been the best mannered dog I've ever owned. She is best friends with our 11 month old son and I couldn't imagine a better behaved dog around him or for our family. So no, I would never get rid of her, I just wish she looked like a dang GSD.


----------



## saraja87

Jbaker4605 said:


> I guess this is the section where I tell the world that I absolutly hate my dogs ears! I'm not dealing with it very well since I've tried gluing, taping, ear forms, breathe right strips, tear mender, torbot, calcium through cottage cheese and yogurt, vitamens, whistleing and making all sorts of other stupid noises, I've given her bully sticks and lots of other chew toys, feeding a good food and now she is 5 1/2 months old and her ears have never once came up. Not even a litte. They flop straight down just like a lab. I would've been happy with a lab, but I decided to get a German Shepherd, now I'm stuck with a German Shepherd that looks like a lab. Don't get me wrong, I love my dog and she has been the best mannered dog I've ever owned. She is best friends with our 11 month old son and I couldn't imagine a better behaved dog around him or for our family. So no, I would never get rid of her, I just wish she looked like a dang GSD.


When did you start trying things? From what I've read (and experienced!) 5.5 months is still early for a lot of GSD ears. Some apparently don't come up until 8 or 9 months, it just depends on the dog. We got Milou at 11 weeks and had never seen her ears up. They started coming up at the base but were still flopping down from the middle at around 5.5 months so I used breathe right strips to help them and they're now up. Honestly, I think the strips were more to make me feel better than to actually get her ears up. They were coming up on their own and probably would have continued to do so without my help. Using the strips just made me feel like I was giving her a hand lol. 

Maybe your girl's ears just aren't ready to stand yet? Are they doing okay, not irritated from the forms/glue/tape etc? If you're still worried and don't want to give her more time for them to come up on their own, or if the bases are really soft, I would put the ear forms back in since I think they offer the most support and keep them in until she's older, 8-9 months. That way you know you've done everything you possibly could and if they aren't up then they probably just weren't meant to come up.


----------



## jennyp

Brody's ears are mostly up but the tips are weak. The left one especially, the tip is floppy and it's only up if he's alert. I feel really guilty about this because I think it's my fault. I caught his ear in the car window and I think I damaged it permanently. My breeder said she could tape it but after the dog is 8 months old it's a 50/50 chance that it will work.


----------



## Jbaker4605

Thanks Sara, that does make me feel better. I don't see to many testimonies like yours. I just keep seeing posts of people with a 12 week old puppy and freeking out because a tip hasn't completly come up or somebody saying that if it isn't up by 6 months chances are slim it will ever come up. We will love her no matter what, but it's good to know that there may be hope.


----------



## maxtmill

Our first GSD had one floppy ear. I was surprised how much it bothered me - it made him look kind of goofy, not majestic. Our Great Dane came to us with a magnificent show crop, & what the breeder used was ostomy glue (latex) & breathe rite strips, which worked great. Would these be of use for a GSD?


----------



## Cru07

Well its nice to know that im not the only one that this drives crazy i have a male panda shep and his ears are up except for the tips and I CANT STAND IT! i have a female that is 15 weeks old and i swear her ears were prob up when she was born lol they were already up when i got her at just 6 weeks!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Sara 5.5 months is young enough they still have a shot at coming up. Keep giving the bully sticks/chew items. Get some Solid Gold Seameal Supplement, one of my breeders recommends it if ears aren't up by 4.5 months.

It doesn't sound like they are even trying to go up so you might want to go with forms. You will need to leave them up for several weeks. Re-glue the edges as they start to come loose. You can get the forms at:

CanisCallidus Online Shop

If it takes you to the home page, type ear forms in the search engine. You will need *surgical glue* such as Perm A Type. Same for glue remover, *use surgical glue remover only*, ie Dermisol.

I don't recall the OP that said the tips were over, I would use breathe right strips on them (use surgical glue).

Good luck to everyone! Love them no matter what though!


----------



## Warrior09

Hachi's are erect but he lays them down when i pet on him.... weird?!?!?


----------



## Maxsmummy

*Ears!*

Hi, Max's ears are not up yet at 7 months, he does put them up when he hears a noise however. do you think they will ever come up? It really wouldnt bother me if they did or didnt as i love him the way he is, though we have had some strange looks from other gsd owners when walking, which i think is slightly sad, Max is a UK 5 gen pedigree GSD with floppy ears!! And i think he is amazingly handsome!


----------



## bianca

Maxsmummy said:


> Hi, Max's ears are not up yet at 7 months, he does put them up when he hears a noise however. do you think they will ever come up? It really wouldnt bother me if they did or didnt as i love him the way he is, though we have had some strange looks from other gsd owners when walking, which i think is slightly sad, Max is a UK 5 gen pedigree GSD with floppy ears!! And i think he is amazingly handsome!


I'm certainly no expert but if it bothers you, I think you should still try taping or glueing now. I have a 2 year old with floppy ears and it really used to upset me but now I think it just shows her character


----------



## billsharp

> Has anyone's dog straighten their ears after 6 months?


Max was mostly GSD mixed with "?". We had to put her down at age 15 about 3 years ago.

She had one flop ear since we got her from the pound. We didn't care, thought she was cute and loved her. 

However, when she was about 6 years old she got an abcess/swelling in the outer ear "flap", near the base, in the flop ear. We put some topical antibiotic on it and watched it to see if it would resolve or if she needed the vet.

Surprise of surprises, her ear stood up. It had never stood before. I don't know what could have caused it, but I surmise that perhaps pain or nerve stimulation from the abscess made it happen. Once the abscess resolved, the ear flopped back down.

Sorry this isn't a method for helping you resolve the problem, but I posted to suggest this to any vets/trainers out there: Could it be possible to stimulate a flop ear to stand by introducing a neural irritant of some sort? Stimulate the nerves and muscles that raise the ear? 

Please cut me in for a few percentage points if you invent something like this.


----------



## Maxsmummy

Hey, How do you tape/glue? I know it sounds odd that i dont know this but our other dog Barney is a cross breed and Max is our first pure bred so i have never had to do anything like that before. On the subject of stimulants in the ear, Max has just had an ear infection (now cleared) and the vet gave us some ear drops (antibiotics) which we have had to squirt in the ears once a day, and they are still floppy so not sure that would work. 

However!!! Yesterday when chasing pheasants across the field both were fully up!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda's left ear is floppy, it goes up sometimes but I decided to put the forms back in last week and really commit to leaving the forms in. I'm the impatient one, kept taking it off to 'see' if the ear will hold itself up.


----------



## Kathryn

I have two PB Shepherds. The oldest is a year and a half and the puppy is 6 months. The oldest's (Cassi) ears where up by around two months and the puppies ears (Lilli) are still flopped. We are wondering if because the older one bullies the younger one, is that contributing to Lilli's ears not standing up?


----------



## ellapups

Could anyone tell me if my 5 month old GSD mixes ears stand up? 








Shes 4 months there, but doesn't seem to be making any progress.


----------



## jdmcwestevo

ok so now the ears thing has started to really bug me. i took Tyson with me to a friends house for a party. I dont like to leave him home if i'm unsure if i'll be there to let him out int he morning and feed him so i took him along. well some guy made a comment to the effect of, "O your GSD is 6 months so that means he has BAD EARS..." well long story short we almost got into a fist fight because my dog is my child and u say something bad about my kid well we are gonna be fighting. anyway his ears first were up at 9 weeks he is pure bred german lines etc. etc. stupid ears were up for like 3 weeks until he his about 3 months or so then they went half mast. i figured they would since his ears were way too big for his head at the time lol looked like satelite dishes. now he is 6 months still half mast. they come up perfectly when he feels like it, but normally they just hang out half mast. its funny though he can turn them and everything he tucks them back when he runs haha honestly i dont care i love my dog to death, but if i get a dirty look or snide comment from some guy about my dogs ears im gonna get in trouble lol so what do you guys think


----------



## Hachiko

*Ears Not standing up*

Hi, Guyz

I have GSD named Hachiko (Male) 7 Months Old, but his left ear wont stand up at all... the right ear has shaped up erect but the left one is not standing up at all.....

This is really disappointing, 

Is there any resolution to this, this is the First dog that i have owned 

Please Help.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Get the ear forms, I believe caniscallidus sells them.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

If you go with the ear form make sure you sure you use a surgical type glue that won't damage his skin.


----------



## ksotto333

These are pictures of Tessa's ear issues..It has been up now for 3 weeks now without any support..our fingers are crossed. We tried gluing her ears together with Tear-Mender glue twice, it came right back down. I read about using Breathe-Right Strips from this forum. We used the Large size,in the shape of an X applied with a dab of the Tear-Mender glue. She didn't seem to notice them or bother them at all, they were in for a week, and fell out on their own.
.8 weeks
..4 months
..6 months
..7 months next week


----------



## Batzmomm

My Tank is 19mos old now. His ears have been up and down his whole life. He is a big boy with very large ears. I think he's just lazy with his ears (has the airplane look a lot)but then again can have one up or both at the same time. My husband can't stand it about his ears and it really bothers me too. I am going to try the moleskin and liquid bandage idea. Do you think it will work?


----------



## rooandtree

i was just looking at your pics...he reminds me of my pup Zeus..he too has bug huge floppy ears..ive been posting all about is ear adventures..lol...in my expierence with him the forms,mole skin,breath right strips would not huold his ears up. ive had to use tear mender glue and glue them together like a teepee. This as been the only thing to work. Ive tried tape but he rips it out. It dosent bother him at all to have them glued. Ive been doing this off and on since he was 5 months. Right now he has one ear up and one floppy or straight out..going to glue them again and again until they both stand up  good luck to you! fingers crossed


----------



## Batzmomm

Batzmomm said:


> My Tank is 19mos old now. His ears have been up and down his whole life. He is a big boy with very large ears. I think he's just lazy with his ears (has the airplane look a lot)but then again can have one up or both at the same time. My husband can't stand it about his ears and it really bothers me too. I am going to try the moleskin and liquid bandage idea. Do you think it will work?


Well I glued Tank's ears up on top of his head like a teepee last night using the tear mend glue. So far SUCCESS!!!! Hopefully it'll work and he'll get out of his lazy ears. LOL. Wish me luck


----------



## rooandtree

lots of luck and fingers crossed!! i woke up this morning and Zeus's came unglued and as of now both ears are perfect!!! hoping they stay!


----------



## rooandtree

i have faith they are going to stand up this time! but if not i will glue glue again!


----------



## SaschaGSD1106

*Stood erect eventually*

My husband and I got our GSD puppy, Sascha, at 12 weeks. Her ears were mostly erect, but one of them was slightly bent over backwards toward the tip. It did look a little silly, but I wasn't too concerned about it. It bugged my husband a little, but he did some research & found that the ears of a GSD can do goofy things while they are puppies and up through teething. The whole concept of using tape or straighteners creeps me out, so we just left them alone. Sure enough, within about 2 months, her ears were totally erect and have stayed that way (she is now 9 months old). I know there is a certain aesthetic that comes with GSDs, but at the same time, she is my baby and I would've loved her regardless of what her ears looked like


----------



## Pigey

*big floopy ears...*

So nice to see this thread. My 4 month old has some big floppy ears. He looks a like a funny colored giant beagle. (Don't tell him I said that...) He's a big boy, 46 pounds, and now he's teething.

We finally started Knox gelatin this morning. His ears are moving, but have never stood erect. We're going to the vet on Monday for his final shots (hooray) and I will discuss the option of taping vs gluing. 

Here is a picture from last week with the ears dancing...


Untitled by KSinc, on Flickr

Here's there usual flop...


Gunnar 16 weeks 2 by KSinc, on Flickr


----------



## NikoBear

*worried*

Hi, I have been sifting through some of these responses, and now i need to post my own story to get some feedback. Niko's ears were up and down a lot, until around 4 months when they both completely went down. He is now a little over six months. He was still losing some teeth a few days ago but I think he's done now. One ear likes to stay up sometimes. Should I tape his ears just to be safe?

He's a big boy (around 68 lbs) and has big fluffy ears. So i am hoping that it just takes more effort and time to get those up. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. I obviously love him no matter what his ears look like, but I do want to see if I could help those ears !! 

-Kara


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/188988-7-mo-tape-glue-form-not-helping.html


----------



## NikoBear

thanks!!


----------



## Tina D.

rena said:


> I used organic yogurt. Ronins were up within a week.


I know this is an old quote, but I was wondering how much and how frequently the yogurt should be fed? My Mia just turned 4 months, and her ears are pretty wonky. I'd like to give them a little "boost"!

Thanks!


----------



## Sokoli

I have a GSD puppy, Lisa at 5 months.

She had 2 ears up. But a week ago the right ear start flopy when she walk. 
I want to know if is to late or to early to do something!?


----------



## m1953

Sokoli, if she had two ears up, most likely they are down now due to teething and will come back up..


----------



## Sokoli

m1953 said:


> Sokoli, if she had two ears up, most likely they are down now due to teething and will come back up..


Yes she had before. 
Thanks, You helped me!


----------



## London's Mom

My boy London had HUGE ears when he was a pup. They never went up and I have always felt he was special in his unique goofy way. I love this dog no matter what he ears are doing!


----------



## PorkandBeans

I guess I never knew that a GSD's ears never standing was even a possibility. I guess I always assumed they all went up at some point or another.

Our 11 week old has floppy ears and they'll stand sometimes if she tilts her head back slightly. I'd really like them to stand soon because she'd look cute as **** with pricked ears. I know we still have a long way to go before she finishes (or even starts) teething but hopefully she gets those bad boys standing up in the near future.


----------



## Walperstyle

Its come to the conclusion that nobody reads the forum, they just post what is going on with them. People, 11 week old puppies are not a big deal yet. If the dog is 1.5 years old, then maybe. 



PorkandBeans said:


> I guess I never knew that a GSD's ears never standing was even a possibility. I guess I always assumed they all went up at some point or another.
> 
> *Our 11 week old* has floppy ears and they'll stand sometimes if she tilts her head back slightly. I'd really like them to stand soon because she'd look cute as **** with pricked ears. I know we still have a long way to go before she finishes (or even starts) teething but hopefully she gets those bad boys standing up in the near future.


----------



## gomagoti

Zara is nearly two. she is a big girl (42kg) and has always had big ears. The rest of her family also have big ears, theirs stood. Hers started to stand but after teething they slowly flopped back down and have stayed flopped since. Every now and then when roughousing with another dog or on alert for whatever reason, one or both will stand erect fro a few minutes but then they gradually and gracefully wilt again.
Honestly, I could care less.It affects my love for her not one iota!
I have noticed over the last few days she is shaking her head and has a little bit of wax in one ear.I clean her ears with a cotton ball once a week or so and now just turn them inside out once a day to aerate,since its summer here and a tad muggy.
To the constant ear questions from complete strangers, I tell them that she puts them up when she wants to , which is absolutely true.
here she is as a baby, 4 or 5 months i think: Play with me | Eye Reports
Here she is one month ago, interested in the ocean: I see the sea! | Eye Reports
and here she is on most days: Where’s Wally? | Eye Reports


----------



## ediepuig

That gorgeous boy London looks so much like my dashing, floppy-eared (16 mo. old) Hunter! it was hard for me for a while, with my boy's big 'ole ears not going up. Now, it'd be strange if they did... Hunter is the most amazing dog in the world- regal, intelligent, gentle, loving, strong & yes- goofy! Just like the rest of us in this house. He is family. I love him. I couldn't give a rats-hiney that his ears don't like the breed standard now. Those ears are part of what makes him uniquely him!


----------



## RubyTuesday

> Its come to the conclusion that nobody reads the forum, they just post what is going on with them. People, 11 week old puppies are not a big deal yet. If the dog is 1.5 years old, then maybe.


Perhaps the poster read the entire thread but was simply engaging in a bit of wishful thinking. There's nothing wrong with that. 

While 11 wk old pups are not a big deal, neither are 1.5 yr old dogs. IF action isn't taken looong before then, in most cases, the ears will never stand. Better to start seeking info at 11 wks than 18 mos when it's usually just too late.


----------



## JagerBomb

MY little guy Jager is 11 months old and he has one perfect ear and the other is almost there. The one ear can stand up if he wants it too. I stopped tapping and everything. Since i had no improvements with it. 
Jager is a big big GSD he is 115 at 11 months with a giant head and heavy boned. He also has big ears that just seem to take longer to firm up. I figure that he is just going to be a late bloomer on the ears.


----------



## maxtmill

We had a GSD a few years ago, and I was surprised (and ashamed) at myself at how disappointed I was that he had one completely floppy ear - he looked like a doofus! There is nothing so majestic as a GSD with a fully erect earset! We have a Great Dane who was given a very elegant long tapered show crop before we got him. His one eartip flops a tiny bit, but it is not unattractive. Our breeder used breathe-rite strips and latex ostomy glue on her dogs ears, which worked nicely. Is there any way of telling about a pup's ears? At what age should they be erect, and how long can you place the breathe-rite strips on? Thanks!


----------



## Vader-BGS

Our GSD ears started to stand about 7 weeks. She had one that was developing straight and the other would flap when she ran. I wasn't to worried but my boyfriend was constantly questioning if it was gonna stand or not. So at our 8 wk vet appointment we asked about the floppy ear and she said it will correct itself. I would say within the next week it all of a sudden was perfectly erect as the other and been so since. She is 6 months now. We were/ are very cautious of her ears from the moment we got her. No vigorously rubbing or petting them in order to prevent damage to the cartilage. Hope that helps.


----------



## CraigJConrad

I had a GSD many years ago with perfect stand-up ears. A tick lodged into one ear and by the time we noticed, it was already engorged. Took her to a vet who removed the tick, but her ear *never* stood up again ...


----------



## AJmom

My seven month old Saxon has one ear up and one ear down. he is a beautiful dog except his floppy ear lol. It does stand up on and off and yesterday and today it's been up almost all day. So I am hoping that eventually it will stand up.He is also a very large pup and I was told several times that sometimes when they are real big it takes longer for the ears to stand up.i don't know if that is true. I am still hoping that it will stand up.


----------



## Ace GSD

AJmom said:


> My seven month old Saxon has one ear up and one ear down. he is a beautiful dog except his floppy ear lol. It does stand up on and off and yesterday and today it's been up almost all day. So I am hoping that eventually it will stand up.He is also a very large pup and I was told several times that sometimes when they are real big it takes longer for the ears to stand up.i don't know if that is true. I am still hoping that it will stand up.


Mine was exactly like that !! Dont worry they will go up


----------



## devnxn

*grrrrrr*

So my shepherd puppy is 16 weeks and last week he had both ears up then he wrestled with my fiances siberian husky and the left ear which was the later of the two fell. I watched it for 3 days and decided tonight to go buy the moleskin method for helping it stand and when I got home his other ear was down!!! I dont know what to do!! Do you think that they will both come back up or should I assist them? I dont want to wait too long and have them both down for good. He is chewing on bones and everything else to assist with teething I'm so frustrated. Any advice would be great


----------



## Pretzels

Don't stress too much! 16 weeks is right around the time when GSD puppies start teething and often this causes their ears to temporarily become floppy. Read the many posts in the "Ears up" part of the forum for reassurance. If they have been standing before they should pop back up by the time your pup's adult teeth are fully grown in. I'd wait till 5 1/2 or 6 months at the earliest if I were you.


----------



## poofie

My GSD had perfectly upright ears as a puppy, but now at 1 1/2 years old, one ear is starting to droop, usually just the tip, but sometimes the entire ear comes down. Can anyone offer reasons why this could happen and what to do about it?


----------



## Dev_DeCoste

I'm curious, is this just a preference thing or are there actual health risks associated with a GSD whos ears don't/won't go up? My boy is 9 months and still has floppy ears. He is a mix that I rescued so I have no idea what else is in his bloodline. If it isn't going to cause any health problems I have no problem letting him live the way nature made him.. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cobe914

There's no real health risks involved with floppy ears. It's said that they tend to be more prone to ear infections (due to moisture build up/not being as aired out) then upright ears. I've had both and never had any issues with my floppy eared boy. I did find that my pricked ear Dutchie seems to collect a lot of dirt in there, but we live in a dusty/windy area. 
I read somewhere that pricked eared breeds with floppy ears were more likely to develop joint issues due to cartilage issues throughout the body (hence floppy ears) but it seemed very "crack science" to me.


----------



## amburger16

devnxn said:


> So my shepherd puppy is 16 weeks and last week he had both ears up then he wrestled with my fiances siberian husky and the left ear which was the later of the two fell. I watched it for 3 days and decided tonight to go buy the moleskin method for helping it stand and when I got home his other ear was down!!! I dont know what to do!! Do you think that they will both come back up or should I assist them? I dont want to wait too long and have them both down for good. He is chewing on bones and everything else to assist with teething I'm so frustrated. Any advice would be great


he is only 16 weeks, leave them alone, they will stand. He is teething, they will continue to go up and down until between 6-8 months. If they are not standing at 7 months that it may be time to consider taping if you wish to, but I would leave them until then, he is still developing and will be for a long time yet. If both were up already, they will go back up. If they had never been up, then it may be a reason to be concerned.


----------



## 2ndhandrose

I read this thread all the way from post #1 on page 26! My goal here is to learn all that I can from the experience of folks that share here. I was shocked to see so many postings on this thread, though do I realize it goes back in time to February 2005, I had no idea it was such a great concern. I grew up with GSD's and sometimes feel like it was in the Flinstone/Rubble's era. I'm working to update my knowledge of the breed.

As a young teen, we had a litter of GSD mix puppies (unintended breeding of a GSD-actually she was recued from an official organization that did not realize she was pregnant-this really was back in the olden days!_*see Flinstone reference above_), the puppies were a mix of GSD & ? I kept one and raised and trained her to be my dog. I was so proud and she was such a great companion. Anyhow, the litter all had one floppy ear, my girl too. My Dad,who had been loved by a very special GSD and had also been involved with a breeding program of GSD's in his youth (so he was our goto guy for the pups), instructed me to massage the ear, gently, from the base of the ear to the tip. The dog seemed to enjoy the experience and my girl's ears grew to stand beautifully at maturity. All the other pups had one flop ear (they were all adorable). We placed them all with families locally and for many years we could recognize our puppies when they were seen out and about in town, that one ear down was always the first clue.

I read two things in the thread that I really wish to understand better. 

1) How does chewing strengthen the cartilage? or, am I mis understanding and it's a matter of developing the musculature in the head that aids in supporting the ears?

2)It was suggested that massaging the ears would break down the cartilage, how? Are there studies that show this? Granted my experience is limited, I have been away from the breed for years, but I would really like information. I only have one experience, I am well aware that does not make it right.


----------



## Dev_DeCoste

Cobe914 said:


> There's no real health risks involved with floppy ears. It's said that they tend to be more prone to ear infections (due to moisture build up/not being as aired out) then upright ears. I've had both and never had any issues with my floppy eared boy. I did find that my pricked ear Dutchie seems to collect a lot of dirt in there, but we live in a dusty/windy area.
> I read somewhere that pricked eared breeds with floppy ears were more likely to develop joint issues due to cartilage issues throughout the body (hence floppy ears) but it seemed very "crack science" to me.


Thank you for the insight!! I've been having a tough time finding any reputable articles online.


----------



## BestGermanShepherd123

*Will this ever go to normal ears???*

So I have a pure breed German shepherd. And he is now 8.5 months and one of his ears is leaning. Im really worried and wondering if they will ever go to normal german shepherd ears.

There is a pic of him. (Just cropped myself out)


----------



## maxtmill

Tula said:


> [ QUOTE ]
> You've tried everything and your GSD's ears just won't stand, now what? How do you deal with the disappointment? How do you deal with the doubt? How do you deal with the dumb comments unknowing people make about your GSD?
> 
> [/ QUOTE ]
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not dealing with it very well so I have no advice to give. I think the reason I'm not dealing with it well are a few things....
> 1) Everyone told me not to worry and when I finally went to see a vet that KNEW about ears when Ekko was 7 months, he told me it was pretty much too late. I still kick myself for it.
> 2) After taping only once, Ekko had an ear infection and has had them ever since. Also lots of scratching at the ears, so I was never able to tape again.
> 3) I have a pic of Ekko after the 1st taping where his ears stood for 3 hours. This pic of him is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still think Ekko is gorgeous even with the floppy ears. But he truly looked like a different dog with those ears standing. The breeder had offered to take him back, but I'm not going to give him back over floppy ears. I love him so and always will /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy3.gif
> Even now at almost 19 months, I still have hope that I can try taping one more time, but I know in my heart it is not to be. As you can see, I am not coping well. I hope someone has great advice on how to deal with this! LOL


I went through this years ago with my first shepherd. His parents were so regal with those erect ears, but my guy looked like a doofus with one ear hanging down. I was ashamed of myself for being so "superficial", but doggone it- those ears really make the look of a Getman Shepherd Dog! I guess you can never predict what the ears will do, since they aren't really up when you bring home a young pup! :/


----------



## jamese

*20 weeks and ears still floppy*

My GS is 20 weeks old and ears are still floppy. His ears seem larger than other GS I've seen. His parents are both GS but not sure beyond that. Any help and hope?!!


----------



## Deuces_mom

Houdini (8.5wk) only has one ear erect and the other one seems to be on its way. I used to think I didn't care but ever since I got him, the German shepherd breed has won over my heart and I can't imagine my little one not looking like his brethren. I wouldn't be worried if he didn't insist on napping with his head wedged under the sofa. Could that cause any damage? It's not like I'm raising him to be a show dog so I'll love him either way.


----------



## mtrepiccione

*ear damage*

My GS is now 14 weeks. The ears were up at 10 weeks for 2 weeks and then went back down. I often massaged or played with ears out of habit. Could I have damaged them and made them go down for good?


----------



## Deb

I think we just answered this exact same question a day or two ago? If they were up at ten weeks, odds are they will go back up. This up and down with ears is normal. You didn't damage them by massaging them.


----------



## nikka117

This is what definitely helped my GSD ears stand up. His ears went up at 5.5 months and one flopped at 6.5. I waited for three weeks before I researched other solutions. I came across a post about gelatin. Anyway, the ears are mostly cartilage and need collagen to build that cartilage. My boy is big boned with a big head and had Giardia when he was a puppy. I think these were factors affecting his ears.

So what I did. I bought 3 lbs of chicken feet from the Asian market and pressure cooked it about 86 ounces of water in the Instant pot for 75 minutes on high. 
hat you will get when the broth cools in the refrigerator is pure gelatin. I gave 100 grams twice a day. The first time I gave it, my GSD's floppy ear immediately stood up the next morning. I was so excited! And then it would flop back after a few hours and I will get frustrated but I soldiered on. Everyday it would stay up longer until I think into the 10th day it stood up for a whole day, but it was still very soft. A trainer pointed it out to me because when my boy gets tired it would start to flop.

It took about three months before I could back off on it and not have the ears go floppy. I still give bone broth because of its health benefits.


I also supplemented with Ester-C, because Vitamin C is important in the formation of collagen.


----------



## CarrieJo

nikka117 said:


> This is what definitely helped my GSD ears stand up. His ears went up at 5.5 months and one flopped at 6.5. I waited for three weeks before I researched other solutions. I came across a post about gelatin. Anyway, the ears are mostly cartilage and need collagen to build that cartilage. My boy is big boned with a big head and had Giardia when he was a puppy. I think these were factors affecting his ears.
> 
> So what I did. I bought 3 lbs of chicken feet from the Asian market and pressure cooked it about 86 ounces of water in the Instant pot for 75 minutes on high.
> hat you will get when the broth cools in the refrigerator is pure gelatin. I gave 100 grams twice a day. The first time I gave it, my GSD's floppy ear immediately stood up the next morning. I was so excited! And then it would flop back after a few hours and I will get frustrated but I soldiered on. Everyday it would stay up longer until I think into the 10th day it stood up for a whole day, but it was still very soft. A trainer pointed it out to me because when my boy gets tired it would start to flop.
> 
> It took about three months before I could back off on it and not have the ears go floppy. I still give bone broth because of its health benefits.
> 
> 
> I also supplemented with Ester-C, because Vitamin C is important in the formation of collagen.


Wow great information! Thanks! Wonder if saving chicken bones from rosted chickens would have the same effect. I usually save them from Costco's roasted chicken and toss in freezer and make broth after I have 2 or 3 for chicken and dumplings! This would be so cool to give added benefits for my dogs!


----------

